# Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Discuss

Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1


----------



## g5000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Birfers are Grade A turnips, freshly fallen from the wagon.

/Discuss


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Birfers are Grade A turnips, freshly fallen from the wagon.
> 
> /Discuss




OK what ever but the judge just ruled obama is not  eligible and the State Attorney General concurs.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1


Hmmmmmmmmmmm......he's *OFF* the ballot.....'cause he's *eligible*.






Only some *dumb, fuckin', wannabe-redneck* could come-up with *that* one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr. Shaman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



It's not saying he's eligible. It's says obama has issues with with his Eligibility. Does that clearify it for you?


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 26, 2012)

if this backfires on the bithers, it's gonna make the entire republican party look more extreme (even if it's democrats that raise the issue). think i'm crazy? just watch.


----------



## Eriksgarden (Jan 26, 2012)

This whole Birther nonsense helps the President.  It helps to paint the GOP as a party full of wackos.


----------



## Decepticon (Jan 26, 2012)

Some appeals judge will get ahold of this and dismiss it and then give this moron a stern lecture about partisan political decisions made from the bench.

That conservatives still pursue this line of attack only shows how pathetically DESPERATE they are.

Besides, this is all just a DESPERATE ATTEMPT to not lose Georgia if Newt is the Candidate.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope every Red State try's to pull this shit

America will love the Republicans for it


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1





> Your headline is wrong. The judge only refused to dismiss the case, he hasn't made any ruling on eligibility. Obama is not off any ballots.


moron


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2012)

Of course nowhere in this bogus link does it actually say that Obama is off the ballot

Just more judicial posting by bigretard


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1



My God, you are one dumb fuck narcissistic lying freak...

from your own source...



> Deputy Chief Judge Michael Malihi in the Office of State Administrative Hearings denied a motion by Obama asking to dismiss the complaint that seeks to keep his name off the state ballot during the March presidential primary. The judge&#8217;s decision now sets the stage for a Jan. 26 hearing on the issue in Fulton County.
> 
> Obama is not required to attend the hearing, a court official said.






> Your headline is wrong. The judge only refused to dismiss the case, he hasn't made any ruling on eligibility. Obama is not off any ballots


. 


You should be mass-negged for sheer stupidity.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1



I'm wondering if you actually read your own link. 

Hint:  It doesn't at all say:  Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility


----------



## occupied (Jan 26, 2012)

It will probably come to nothing but the consequences of taking the man's name off the ballot could be pretty extreme.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> if this backfires on the bithers, it's gonna make the entire republican party look more extreme (even if it's democrats that raise the issue). think i'm crazy? just watch.



If it backfires?  How could it backfire? OH that's right with Hawaii's cover up.  He either was born in Hawaii or he wasn't . With the way he has drug his feet on this issue the more steam it will pick up. I don't know if he was born in Hawaii. Because I know first hand how a Hawaii birth certificate looks like ( the original) nothing he has produced looks like that. And the last document he produced was not from the original.
So now here we are.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I hope every Red State try's to pull this shit
> 
> America will love the Republicans for it



Someone else that doesn't read links, but just knee jerk responds.

Good to note.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



No I didn't read the link but the title I got from another source who was present at the court room. The source I used in the op was just for reference purpose.


----------



## Vast LWC (Jan 26, 2012)

The supreme court of the United States has already dismissed an identical case due to lack of standing.

This judge allowing this to continue is an exercise in "legal masturbation".


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 26, 2012)

This is not going to happen.  Why do you repubs do this to yourself?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eriksgarden said:


> This whole Birther nonsense helps the President.  It helps to paint the GOP as a party full of wackos.



Like the GOP supporting newt and romney?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> The supreme court of the United States has already dismissed an identical case due to lack of standing.
> 
> This judge allowing this to continue *is an exercise in "legal masturbation".  *



So is the OP.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> This is not going to happen.  Why do you repubs do this to yourself?



Ask the judge that


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I hope every Red State try's to pull this shit
> ...



You trust a bogus birther link?

Don't you read links?


----------



## occupied (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone behind this stupid attempt at cheating the voters needs a old-fashioned Georgia ass whuppin'.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Refusing to DISMISS the case is not a ruling on the case, and certainly doesn't mean that he has been taken off the ballot.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you did not read the link...
the title was from another source, not the one you linked to...
The source you used doesn't support your title, it's 'just for reference'.

You are a moron of gigantic proportions.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He's not off the ballot.

I really don't feel like helping you with comprehension beyond that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



The source I got it from was in the court room when the judge made the ruling.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



The source I got it from was in the court room when the judge handed down the ruling.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > if this backfires on the bithers, it's gonna make the entire republican party look more extreme (even if it's democrats that raise the issue). think i'm crazy? just watch.
> ...



do you consider yourself a person who doesn't think obama is qualified, due to his citizenship, to be president?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

you and your source are morons and liars...


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The judge simply ruled to not dismiss.  

He's not off the ballot.


Your source lied to you.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



why isnt it news yet then, liar?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Doubtful my source lied maybe misunderstood.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Do you have a link from today...or whenever.  

The link in the OP is from May.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Really you have to ask that question liar?
It wasn't even mention in the news that this issue was going to be in court.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



so you admit you are wrong, and Obama is NOT off the Georgia ballot?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



It just broke.


----------



## naturegirl (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not like 0bama has a chance in H*ll of winning Georgia.  I live here, I'm certainly not an 0bama supporter, I can't stand the Chicago Thug, however this is just ridiculous.  Not sure what anyone is trying to accomplish with this circus.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



I hate it when OPs make a thread a mess.

Judge Michael rules Obama must appear at eligibility hearing next Thursday! | Fellowship of the Minds

Judge Michael rules Obama must appear at eligibility hearing next Thursday!



So it is possible there was a hearing today.  I'm still waiting for the OP to find a link.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Even you are wrong from time to time. I wasn't in the court room I am just relaing what was reported to me.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> It's not like 0bama has a chance in H*ll of winning Georgia.  I live here, I'm certainly not an 0bama supporter, I can't stand the Chicago Thug, however this is just ridiculous.  Not sure what anyone is trying to accomplish with this circus.



I agree.  It is stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Your source is from the 20th.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



your brain broke a long time ago, you lying sack of puss.

No Ruling on Motion to Remove Obama from Ballot | User Submitted

A Georgia judge has deferred ruling on a citizen motion to remove Barack Obama's name from that state's 2012 presidential ballot. 

No timetable for a ruling on Obama's eligibility to appear on Georgia's election ballot was announced by Judge Malihi before adjourning today's hearing.

No ruling in &#8216;birther' challenge  | ajc.com
After hearing evidence with neither President Barack Obama nor his lawyers in attendance, a state administrative law judge on Thursday did not issue a ruling as to whether Obama can be allowed on the state ballot in November.




You're a liar, and a putz.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

> Update: Dean Haskins at Obama Release Your Records is saying that the Judge is entering a default judgement against Obama because he did not appear. This could mean that Obama might not appear on Georgias ballot, although the Obama administration will certainly appeal.



http://www.westernjournalism.com/results-obama-eligibility-hearing-georgia/


He's not off the ballot, it seems.  Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


Yes, I know, which is why I suggested that there was, in fact, a hearing today.

And there was...and he is not off the ballot.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you're a liar. you had no 'source' in the court room. They could not POSSIBLY have misunderstood the lack of a ruling.

Again, you are proven by your own posts to be a complete liar, dumb fuck, and narcissistic freak.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> > Update: Dean Haskins at Obama Release Your Records is saying that the Judge is entering a default judgement against Obama because he did not appear. This could mean that Obama might not appear on Georgias ballot, although the Obama administration will certainly appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the information I got but not from that source.Doesn't it say obama's off the ballot barring appeal? OH and the AG also agreed with the judges ruling.


----------



## naturegirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's all I can find, it's a blog.  I'm going to check the local news sites.  

Give Us Liberty: EXCLUSIVE! BREAKING NEWS!...JUDGE WILL ENTER DEFAULT JUDGMENT AGAINST OBAMA...


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is a run down of today's events.

thenationalpatriot.com » Blog Archive » OBAMA ELIGIBILITY COURT CASE&#8230;BLOW BY BLOW


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Here's all I can find, it's a blog.  I'm going to check the local news sites.
> 
> Give Us Liberty: EXCLUSIVE! BREAKING NEWS!...JUDGE WILL ENTER DEFAULT JUDGMENT AGAINST OBAMA...



There wasn't anything in the news about this being in court, what makes ou think you will be able to find anything about what happen in the news now?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 26, 2012)

And the right complains about frivilous lawsuits


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



bump for the terminally stupid...

NO RULING WAS ISSUED ON OBAMA'S ELIGIBILTY FOR THE GA BALLOT.


The OP is terminally stupid, btw


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I like it how I can get under your skin, you see a post from me and the blood rushes to your pea brain you get confused you make false claims. I love it when trolls show their true colors.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



too much talk radio and Fox.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Notice how you refuse to admit you lied about Obama being off the GA ballot?


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1



So I guess that means that Georgia is going to be a red state this time around.


----------



## naturegirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> Here is a run down of today's events.
> 
> thenationalpatriot.com » Blog Archive » OBAMA ELIGIBILITY COURT CASE&#8230;BLOW BY BLOW



Thanks, interesting read but ignoring the court all together is another sign of his complete arrogance.  He truly believes he is above the law, sort of like a bad cop.


----------



## naturegirl (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here's all I can find, it's a blog.  I'm going to check the local news sites.
> ...



Yes there was news about this happening.  WSB, our ABC affiliate just reported on it.  I knew it was coming up.  

Here ya go. http://www.wsbtv.com/s/news/


----------



## naturegirl (Jan 26, 2012)

xotoxi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



Yes, I guess you're right.  ~~sigh~~


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



just as I thought... multiple posters link to proof there was no ruling one way or the other today, and you cling to your lies, refusing to admit them.


----------



## occupied (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Are you actually OK with this attempt to deprive GA voters of a fair contest? Yes or no? Explain yourself. Is a ballot with only one choice in the United States of America an acceptable situation as long as your party is the only choice?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

obama-not-ruled-off-ga-ballot-bigfuckingnarcissist1775-lied


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

occupied said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Am I OK with it? Laws are laws aren't they? If you think anyone can run for president  change the law. Maybe we can get Castro's brother on the ballot.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jan 26, 2012)

He did not win Georgia last time and I highly doubt he will win this time around.  Georgia hates OBAMA ! BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...


Local news nothing on the national news


----------



## occupied (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The law is not meant to be used as a weapon against democracy. This shameful display of partisan attempted election rigging deserves to be put down in the harshest manner possible.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Birfers are Grade A turnips, freshly fallen from the wagon.
> ...



Wow.  You guys just make shit up, don't you?  

The goofy administrative hearing was today.  No recommendations have been made by Malihi as of now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> obama-not-ruled-off-ga-ballot-bigfuckingnarcissist1775-lied



I love it that I have this effect on you. It strange that if I am what you say I am that no one who is a republican or conservative has made those claims against me and I have been here going on two years. You been here how long? I realize you hate the fact that I called you on the lie in the NATO thread you busted in on, and we have been going at it since then. You tried everything you could do to show I lied, you call me a narcissist something I am not. Why don't you take a vacation from me?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

occupied said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



The law is meant to protect the constitutional process. You do want that protected don't you?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No ruling in &#8216;birther' challenge  | ajc.com



> After hearing evidence with neither President Barack Obama nor his lawyers in attendance, a state administrative law judge on Thursday did not issue a ruling as to whether Obama can be allowed on the state ballot in November.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I suggest that you back track and read some of the information that has already been posted.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > obama-not-ruled-off-ga-ballot-bigfuckingnarcissist1775-lied
> ...



I love calling out lying little weasels like you.

Your thread title is a lie. NO RULIONG on Obama and the GA ballot today.

Man up for once in your pathetic little life. Admit you were wrong.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...




You may want to read this one more time.



> Update: Dean Haskins at Obama Release Your Records is saying that the Judge is entering a default judgement against Obama because he did not appear. This could mean that Obama might not appear on Georgias ballot, although the Obama administration will certainly appeal.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...




I've been here going on two years and have no issues with Conservative making the claim you do against me. Why are you the first? You have been here since  Jul 2011.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



A credible news site beats a birfer blog anytime, you narcissistic liar.


----------



## occupied (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



If it turns out our constitutional process can be so easily perverted by one judge to serve the narrow interests of a single party and cheat in an election they will probably win anyway then it is not anything worth preserving. This silly cheating attempt is not going to happen but this party before country crap you seem to like is an embarrassment. If you had a sense of shame it would be killing you right now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



What I just posted was posted by Provocateur


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

occupied said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



What if it';s proven that obama is not  eligible   then what?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



did I say YOU posted it, dipshit? No. I said the SOURCE of the 'update' was a birfer blog. As such, it's as worthless as you are.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So, you admit it has NOT been proven. Thank you. Nice to see you finally admit one of your many lies. Maybe there is hope for you yet.


----------



## occupied (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Then the election day riots of 2012 will be an black mark on the conservative south for decades, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

occupied said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




Do you comprehend what I said? 
What if it's proven that obama is not  eligible   then what? If It's proven that would mean that he should not be president. But you will blame the conservatives because he was proven not to be  eligible. Why wouldn't you blame obama? After all it's his fault for lying about it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Desperate aren't you?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you lied.. multiple poster proved it... you admitted it... game.


----------



## drsmith1072 (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Birfers are Grade A turnips, freshly fallen from the wagon.
> ...



Did you read your own citation or watch the video. It says that the case will not be thrown out and that a judge will hear the case. So even though the title says one thing the content says another. 

 LOL


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

drsmith1072 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



he admitted early on he did not bother to actually read anything in the OP link he posted.


----------



## occupied (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I understand this has nothing to do with anything other than trying to manipulate the ballot with judicial activism. He was eligible enough in 2008, good enough for me or anyone other than a small group of assholes who would do anything, ANYTHING, for their party. He has more proven his eligibility, this birther crap has gone on long enough, they deserve no respect, they deserve no court hearings, they are conspiracy theorists, they deserve nothing further than the most derisive ridicule we as a nation are capable of.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...




Haskins is a known liar for the birther cause.  

He also is not an attorney and wouldn't have been privy to any of the the pre-trial conversation with Malihi, so if this was said, he would have gotten it second hand and yet, famous blowhard attorney, Orly Taitz didn't mention anything about it in her postings about the events of today.  

Furthermore, under civil procedure rules, the party with the burden of proof (the defendents) can't get a "default" judgement.

Additionally, if there was a "default judgement" why did the judge say he was going to make his statement on February 5th?  

Finally, this court doesn't enter judgements, it enters recommendations.  

So, again, you are lost.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I've been reading about this case for the past week.  Judging on your initial post, I have my doubts that you are more informed than me.  I also doubt you are going to drop something on here that I haven't already seen claimed and refuted.  

So, again, your OP was a factual misstatement, correct?


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

occupied said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



What an incredibly annoying avatar you have.


Just wondering, did you steal the computer you're typing on, or did you perform oral sex for it...since you have some sort of problem with "money".


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



he's a proven liar... what do you expect?


----------



## drsmith1072 (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Edit: deleted because I feel it is wrong to insult him like that no matter how we may disagreed in the past.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Fascinating "sticking to the topic" kind of post.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



You're a proven liar what should anyone expect from you?


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



People should not insist upon such annoying avatars which only serve to distract.   

Problem solved.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



to call you out every time I catch you lying, just like you admitted to in the OP


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

occupied said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



No I don't think you do. in your opinion it may be like that but law overrules opinion.



> He was eligible enough in 2008



The issue was brought up numerous. times and judges rule that the complaint had no merit  And was dismissed. The first time this issue was brought up was by a Democrat. Maybe if you want to blame someone blame those judges.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



 You have not caught me in a lie therefor you lie.

You really take this grudge against me way to personal. Seek help.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been watching the news for a couple hours now and they did not seem to think this story is big enough to even report on

I guess the president being kept off the ballot of one of our larger states is not that big a deal


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I have been watching the news for a couple hours now and they did not seem to think this story is big enough to even report on
> 
> I guess the president being kept off the ballot of one of our larger states is not that big a deal



Of course not there wasn't any news about the case on the national level either. But there was case presented in court.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



your thread title is a lie.

you wrote the title.

you lied


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Tissue?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have been watching the news for a couple hours now and they did not seem to think this story is big enough to even report on
> ...



I guess the "Lamestream Media" doesn't consider this to be a big enough story....good thing we have birther sites to keep us informed


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...





Dig dig dig all for nothing. .Do I get in your head that bad?  I have been here almost two years and you have been here such a short time, why is it that I have been here this long and not had any issues with Republicans but a newbie like you chases me from thread too thread? You don't see me posting to any replies you make unless you make them too me.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

Is Obama off the ballot in Georgia due to elligibility or not?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Is Obama off the ballot in Georgia due to elligibility or not?



If he doesn't appeal he is.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



what does any of that have to do with the proven fact that your thread title is a lie?

Nothing.

You.... lied. Whining like a butt-fucked pig that you've been here longer than me doesn't change the fact that you lied in your thread title.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You were the one crying about me derailing the thread idiot.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Is Obama off the ballot in Georgia due to elligibility or not?
> ...



Not what your thread title says now is it, dipshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I repeat

Do I get in your head that bad? I have been here almost two years and you have been here such a short time, why is it that I have been here this long and not had any issues with Republicans but a newbie like you chases me from thread too thread? You don't see me posting to any replies you make unless you make them too me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Do I get in your head that bad? I have been here almost two years and you have been here such a short time, why is it that I have been here this long and not had any issues with Republicans but a newbie like you chases me from thread too thread? You don't see me posting to any replies you make unless you make them too me.


----------



## occupied (Jan 26, 2012)

Provocateur said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



You have a problem with my avatar? How lame.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Is Obama off the ballot in Georgia due to elligibility or not?
> ...



I don't see that in your title.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you resort to the same repeating nonsense posting every time I catch you lying. That, or you start copying me because you have nothing original to get out of the situation.

Your thread title is a lie... isn't it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I see I made your fan club again  I will repeat it until you answer it.

Do I get in your head that bad? I have been here almost two years and you have been here such a short time, why is it that I have been here this long and not had any issues with Republicans but a newbie like you chases me from thread too thread? You don't see me posting to any replies you make unless you make them too me

Are you in love with obama?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



that would be because he lied.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Is Obama, at this moment, off the ballot in Georgia, as your thread title states? Yes, or no?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Are you an obama drone masking himself as a conservative? Your trolling of me make me feeling like I am doing something right. After all no other conservative has had an issue with me over what I post. But a newbie masquerading as a conservative does.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Jan 26, 2012)

```

```



bodecea said:


> Is Obama off the ballot in Georgia due to elligibility or not?



I confirm,with happiness,yes,he will not be on the ballot. Too bad for an illegal commiepresident.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Is Obama, at this moment, off the ballot in Georgia, as your thread title states? Yes, or no?


(my guess is you will continue to deny, or avoid answering that question, because your narcissistic personality disorder simply prevents you from being honest with anyone... especially yourself.)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Are you an obama drone masking himself as a conservative? Your trolling of me make me feeling like I am doing something right. After all no other conservative has had an issue with me over what I post and I have been here almost two years. But a newbie masquerading as a conservative does.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Unless you flat out state that your thread title is the truth, we will consider it an admission on your part that it is in fact a lie.

Please... feel free to continue to whine like a little bitch that you've been here longer than me. It amuses me.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Is Obama, at this moment, off the ballot in Georgia, as your thread title states? Yes, or no?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


I answered you already and another has responded how about checking those replies out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



You are lying if you say I am whining. Thanks for making me feel worthy to be a conservative that obama would send someone to attack me \


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You answered about the possibility of him being off in the future... NOT that he is indeed off NOW, as your lie of a thread title states.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

maybe you need another non-voluntary vacation?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2012)

somebodies gonna mis their fed funds  if this does happen


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc is whining because he has been called out for silently affirming that his OP is fail.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2012)

If Georgia keeps Obama off the ballot, Obama should just invade them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah, the FEC will simply not allow the GOP electoral votes to count.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why are you the only conservative that has an issue with me?


----------



## paperview (Jan 26, 2012)

rbigrebnc1775 = bigfail.

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc is whining because he has been called out for silently affirming that his OP is fail.



What makes you think I have been whining? All I am doing is defending against the attacks of a troll.


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> If Georgia keeps Obama off the ballot, Obama should just invade them.



That's a common reaction among Dictators.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

bodecea said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


Last time 

I have already answered you and another has answered you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 26, 2012)

This has to be a spoof.  He was on the ballot there in 08!


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eriksgarden said:


> This whole Birther nonsense helps the President.  It helps to paint the GOP as a party full of wackos.





Yup.  The funniest thing about winger whackos on both ends is that they don't realize how much damage they do to their own side.  They're so full of themselves that they constantly shoot themselves in the foot and they don't even know it.  

Gotta love it!

.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If Georgia keeps Obama off the ballot, Obama should just invade them.
> ...



Hey....Sherman did it

This could be Obamas version of Gone with the Wind


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> Eriksgarden said:
> 
> 
> > This whole Birther nonsense helps the President.  It helps to paint the GOP as a party full of wackos.
> ...



My side already damaged it's own self. Romney and newt is great examples. Your side has obama.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yes or No?   Is Obama, at this moment, off the ballot in Georgia?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc is whining because he has been called out for silently affirming that his OP is fail.
> ...



Hmmm . . . because . . . you are whining is why I think you are whining.  Your affirmative silence gave the whole OP away.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What makes you think I was whining? Just saying I am whining doesn't make it so. Why do you whine? why are you whining now? According to you jake if I respond I am whining. So jake why are you whining?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Because you can't stand (never have) being called out and demonstrated for yet another fail.

I would think after the dozens of fails you have here, you would learn.  But . . . .

Obama is on the ballot.   In Georgia.  And in North Carolina.  And in your home town.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, you have not. You talked about the possible future of his ballot status...NOT whether or not he is indeed off the GA ballot right this moment as your lie of a thread title states.


IF you had simply put a ? at the end of your thread title, it wouldn't have been the colossal lie it is now.

YOU

LIED


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

After further review I will make a correction
I don't know if this was released before or after.


> Judge Malihi will render a decision, but the final say comes down to the Secretary of State. A spokesman in Brian Kemp's office said the secretary will review the entire case, including the judge's findings, and make a ruling.
> 
> There is no timetable for the decision, but Secretary Kemp's office expects it will come before the March 6th primary date.


So Georgia's Secretary of State   has the final say. 

But he did give obama's attorney a warning about not showing up.


> Last week, Judge Malihi ordered the President to appear at Thursday's hearing, but his attorney Michael Jablonski said he would not be there. Georgia Secretary of State Brian Kemp wrote to Jablonski on Wednesday that if Obama and his attorney don't show up, "you do so at your own peril."



Judge hears argument to oust Obama from Georgia ballot | News | Mableton News


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're ignored you are dismissed.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



typical of you, due to your narcissistic personality disorder. Anyone you deem to threaten your opinion, regardless of the facts presented, is summarily dismissed, because your personality disorder prevents anything from contradicting you, even facts.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *After further review I will make a correction*
> I don't know if this was released before or after.
> 
> 
> ...



FINALLY!

An outright admission that the thread title is a lie!

Wow.. I didn't think you had it in you. I might have to pos rep you on that post, for manning up and admitting to being a fucking liar. Way to go


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Exactly. 

Savings..... "Gone With The Wind".

Liberty......  "Gone With The Wind".

Free Will..... "Gone With The Wind".

Property Rights are next.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

bigreb is to be congratulated for telling the truth.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2012)

Just thought I'd add a couple of more links which state this issue has not been resolved yet, which of course makes the OP statement completely false :

Ledger-Enquirer.com | 01/26/2012 | Update: Judge weighs arguments in Barack Obama ballot dispute; Orly Taitz involved

No Obama in court, no &#8216;birther' ruling *| ajc.com

Judge Considers Whether to Keep Obama on Ballot

EDIT : Didn't see bigreb admit his mistake while I was posting this.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb is to be congratulated for telling the truth.



I am seriously debating whether or not to pos rep that post... we'll see.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Because you can't stand (never have) being called out and demonstrated for yet another fail.
> 
> I would think after the dozens of fails you have here, you would learn.  But . . . .
> 
> Obama is on the ballot.   In Georgia.  And in North Carolina.  And in your home town.



This coming from the biggest liberal here complains against me means nothing.

Son how about stepping up to the plate and knock me down. You can;t and never will.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb is to be congratulated for telling the truth.



Don't act surprised jokey I always make correction if I have to. unlike you. You never do or at least I have never seen you do it.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigreb is to be congratulated for telling the truth.
> ...



and it only took you 156 posts!

 @ you


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Because you can't stand (never have) being called out and demonstrated for yet another fail.
> ...



A deflection from you, a lie from you, and . . . gasp . . . your OP is still fail.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> After further review I will make a correction
> I don't know if this was released before or after.
> 
> 
> ...



I think Obama should show up at the hearing......nothing will humiliate the Republicans more or enrage the voters more


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Just thought I'd add a couple of more links which state this issue has not been resolved yet, which of course makes the OP statement completely false :
> 
> Ledger-Enquirer.com | 01/26/2012 | Update: Judge weighs arguments in Barack Obama ballot dispute; Orly Taitz involved
> 
> ...


The judge made a decision but the final say is the Secretary of state.


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd add a couple of more links which state this issue has not been resolved yet, which of course makes the OP statement completely false :
> ...



People used to have to be born here to be President.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Fact isn't a deflection fact is just that fact something you never seem to comprehend. I have never once seen you make a correction when you have been called on it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Times are a chang'un.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Another a lie and you are . . . still . . . fail on the OP.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Here are my favorite 'BigFuckingNarcissist1775 has FAILED signs...










Big is in the FAIL lane here...lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Another a lie and you are . . . still . . . fail on the OP.



No jake honest I have never once seen you make a correction when it's been pointed out to you.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Another a lie and you are . . . still . . . fail on the OP.
> ...



I pointed out a false statement in one of Jakes posts... he responded, and pos repped me for pointing it out to him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

still waiting jake.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd add a couple of more links which state this issue has not been resolved yet, which of course makes the OP statement completely false :
> ...



*sigh* Now I wonder if I should have bothered with my edit in the previous post.  In all 3 of the articles I linked it states the judge has NOT made a decision.  In fact, if you'll look in the third link, you will find this quote, "Judge Mahili has deferred making a decision until February 5 when another hearing will take place."

bigreb, your inability to accept the totality of your mistake is amazing.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



He knows the judge did not make a decision. But it will take another 156 posts for you to get him to admit he was lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




From the last source I posted which I also said I don't know when it was reported before or after

Judge Malihi will render a decision, but the final say comes down to the Secretary of State. A spokesman in Brian Kemp's office said the secretary will review the entire case, including the judge's findings, and make a ruling.


From an earlier post


Provocateur said:


> > Update: Dean Haskins at Obama Release Your Records is saying that the Judge is entering a default judgement against Obama because he did not appear. This could mean that Obama might not appear on Georgias ballot, although the Obama administration will certainly appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there it is.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 26, 2012)

ANOTHER BS OP...change the channel...Ay caramba...


----------



## Zoom (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1



From your link.

The judge only refused to dismiss the case, he hasn't made any ruling on eligibility. Obama is not off any ballots. 


OH and 

Thread closed.

Are you stupid?


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 26, 2012)

occupied said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So did you blow someone for your computer or not?  You hate money, right Occupier?  Or did you steal it from some rich bastard.  That is part of the OWS mantra, so that would make sense.

Which is it?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

Zoom said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



As the day is long.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zoom said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



From an earlier post


Provocateur said:


> > Update: Dean Haskins at Obama Release Your Records is saying that the Judge is entering a default judgement against Obama because he did not appear. This could mean that Obama might not appear on Georgias ballot, although the Obama administration will certainly appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there it is.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> After further review I will make a correction
> I don't know if this was released before or after.
> 
> 
> ...



So what you are saying is that every time some fruitcake launches a frivilous suit, the President of the United States should be forced to take time off and testify? Fellow, you are one deep fried idiot.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


why are you still trying to spin your posts? You already admitted to lying in your thread title. Now sit back and take it like a man, you pussy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> ANOTHER BS OP...change the channel...Ay caramba...



Same old shit from Frances.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > After further review I will make a correction
> ...



The judge seem to think so. Is obama above the law?


----------



## sfcalifornia (Jan 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > After further review I will make a correction
> ...



I was just thinking he shouldn't waste a single breath of air on any of it.  These birthers are lunatics and Orly Taitz is the biggest lunatic of all.  She's _dying_ to come face to face with Obama.  The more he ignores her, the more pissed off she will get.  

And IF Obama is denied eligibility on the Georgia ballot through some freaky twist of lunatic fate, he didn't carry Georgia during the 2008 election...  I kinda doubt he would carry Georgia in November.....

........unless the Republican candidate is so incredibly terrible....

hmm......


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



LOL.  You fellows are just about a hoot. Why don't you move to Somolia and enjoy the kind of freedom you crave so badly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



oh if this holds other states can follow and do the same thing.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jan 26, 2012)

Eriksgarden said:


> This whole Birther nonsense helps the President.  It helps to paint the GOP as a party full of wackos.



Considering the movement started with Hillary supporting Democrats I would be careful trying to Pretend it's just a GOP thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Eriksgarden said:
> 
> 
> > This whole Birther nonsense helps the President.  It helps to paint the GOP as a party full of wackos.
> ...



That's what I have said plenty of times.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey....Sherman did it
> ...



Property Rights are already gone. The SCOTUS made sure of that. The Government can now take your land through eminent domain not just for Public Works Projects, but to Raise the Tax base by selling your land to a Condo Develop or Walmart. 

Anyone who thinks they actually own their land is a fool, if the government or some Government officials Brother in law, Wants your land, they will take it.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 26, 2012)

The Fogbow: Birthers Debunked :: Home


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



True that happen with Bushes appointed supreme court didn't it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> The Fogbow: Birthers Debunked :: Home



Don't worry lokie obama will find a way around this.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

States have kept people off their ballots it's happened once before, will it happen again?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



LOL...last time I heard of someone from a major party being kept off a state's ballot was Lincoln.   Obama would be in fine company on that one.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



um no president has ever appointed an entire supreme Court, but yes it has Bush Appointees on it? Your Point? I have never said I agreed with Bush on his Appointments, or much of anything for that matter. 

It Really does not matter who did it, it's done, and it wont be undone. With the death of Property rights comes the Death of any illusion of Freedom that was left. This Big government Nanny State given to us by Both Republican and Democrat Leadership over Generations leads only to Authoritarian Rule eventually.


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ameritopia, Love It Or Leave It!  Good One!  

    

Embarrass Our Fearless Ambiguous Leader and We Will Throw You Under The Bus!

    

In Ameritopia You Are Always Free To Agree With Our Administrative Platform!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 26, 2012)

I would guess that the Obama Team would love for this Georgia judge to push it to the max!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Obama will continue on the ballot, and bigreb will continue fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



What I meant to say was it happened while bush was president. He did appoint one or two justices before that ruling.


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > After further review I will make a correction
> ...



He'd probably end up being charged with Contempt of Court. Not a good idea, RW.  Does Georgia still have chain gangs?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Obama will continue on the ballot, and bigreb will continue fail.



Jokey you're the biggest fail here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yes they do


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Obama will continue on the ballot, and bigreb will continue fail.
> ...



So you say, big fail.


----------



## yidnar (Jan 26, 2012)

Eriksgarden said:


> This whole Birther nonsense helps the President.  It helps to paint the GOP as a party full of wackos.


we shall see traitor we shall see !!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I am not the only one jokey. Who was the one that started calling you Jokey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A federal court will issue a stay for now, and the FEC will get involved, slap down GA and impose suspended sanctions (for now), and all will go back to normal.


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm still curious if he ever enrolled in a US School as a Foreign Student. 

Did he renounce his Citizenship, ever?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 26, 2012)

I enjoy birther threads.  It's like a visit to the zoo.  Thank you.


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Sometimes, Jake, Normal, as you suggest it, is a very dark place.  Carry On.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> I'm still curious if he ever enrolled in a US School as a Foreign Student.
> 
> Did he renounce his Citizenship, ever?



That would be a loaded question
If he doesn't have citizenship how can he renounce?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> I would guess that the Obama Team would love for this Georgia judge to push it to the max!



I can see the campaign ads now.


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> I enjoy birther threads.  It's like a visit to the zoo.  Thank you.



Just make sure you always have your papers with you, also make sure to know the alternate exits, and have cab fare, in case you have problems with Security, getting out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy birther threads.  It's like a visit to the zoo.  Thank you.
> ...



TSA TSA TSA TSA TSA Your paper please.


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still curious if he ever enrolled in a US School as a Foreign Student.
> ...



He was born in a Hospital in Hawaii, that there is no record of his Mom, checking into. 

Watch for the wet ink on any documents they present.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



I'm sure this is just a big mistake


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 26, 2012)

Pub dupe idiocy...


----------



## Intense (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



In the end, it's just venting and entertainment. The damage is long done.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Pub dupe idiocy...


You were stupid enough to vote for him don't be pissed at me.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Don't sell yourself short... you're a MUCH bigger FAIL than Jake.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Pub dupe idiocy...
> ...



And the alternative was............


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So there it is.  Every actual news organization seen on this thread has reported that no decision has been made by the judge.  However, you are going to use the words of one birther blog to stick to your guns and say the judge really did make a ruling.

It really is fun to watch you scramble!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



LittleDeb's problem is that he, and his far right militia wacks and libertarians, have been on the run for two years, and they hate it.  The generally Fail in their OPs and hate it.  Many of them don't like me because I demonstrate what they really are for the rest of the Board to see: a source of unending amusement, grins and chuckles.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



What is a default judgement would that a judicial decision


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Jokey who was the first person to call you that?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Probably some wack from the far right who did not know how to write coherent sentences until I educated him, or how to read graphs and charts until I educated him.  Some dude called LittleDebReb.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 26, 2012)

No ruling in birther' challenge *| ajc.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Some wack? So how many call you jokey?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 26, 2012)

Eligibility has nothing to do with this crap.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> No ruling in birther' challenge *| ajc.com



In response, Kemp said the hearing to consider the challenges is required by Georgia law. "If you and your client choose to suspend your participation in the [Office of State Administrative Hearings] proceedings, please understand that you do so at your own peril," Kemp wrote.


Update: Dean Haskins at Obama Release Your Records is saying that the Judge is entering a default judgement against Obama because he did not appear. This could mean that Obama might not appear on Georgias ballot, although the Obama administration will certainly appeal.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Eligibility has nothing to do with this crap.



Why are you worried? The Constitution means nothing to obama.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > No ruling in birther' challenge *| ajc.com
> ...



moron.. you already admitted your thread title was a lie. The judge DID NOT ENTER A DEFAULT JUDGEMENT AGAINST OBAMA... which you have also already admitted. Why are you now saying he did???


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder how many riots there will be if this sticks?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I wonder how many riots there will be if this sticks?



Don't say that.  You'll get the Stormfront bubbas all excited.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many riots there will be if this sticks?
> ...



It is a possibility


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I wonder how many riots there will be if this sticks?



If what sticks? 

NOTHING WAS DECIDED.

NO DECISION WAS MADE.

OBAMA IS NOT CURRENTLY REMOVED FORM THE GEORGIA BALLOT.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wondering how long it will take?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 26, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wondering how long it will take?



What? For you to stop lying?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 26, 2012)

Some of us like the Constitutional process some of us think it should be followed.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 27, 2012)

hm, who is the bigger pathetic tossface, fatfailrebel or "conservative"?


hard to tell.


anyway, this lame attack to get newt elected in 1 of the 57 states will fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some people act as if it's the end of the world if you have doubts about obama's birth records. Someone starts a thread and it's like panic mode in the hive. Sorry if I can't take what obama says at as the truth, he's lied so many times. When what has been released is on thin ice it's really hard to say ok it acceptable to me. I need a little more a document that was produced 3 years after he was asked for it. Why didn't he produce it when he was first asked?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Some people act as if it's the end of the world if you have doubts about obama's birth records. Someone starts a thread and it's like panic mode in the hive. Sorry if I can't take what obama says at as the truth, he's lied so many times. When what has been released is on thin ice it's really hard to say ok it acceptable to me. I need a little more a document that was produced 3 years after he was asked for it. Why didn't he produce it when he was first asked?



Here's YOUR birth certificate, bigfuckingnarcissist1775...







(anyone else notice how he's trying to switch the thread from "obama is off the GA ballot', which he already admitted was a lie... over to a thread on 'well, why didn't he produce it when asked, I have doubts!')


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Some people act as if it's the end of the world if you have doubts about obama's birth records. Someone starts a thread and it's like panic mode in the hive. Sorry if I can't take what obama says at as the truth, he's lied so many times. When what has been released is on thin ice it's really hard to say ok it acceptable to me. I need a little more a document that was produced 3 years after he was asked for it. Why didn't he produce it when he was first asked?



LOL. Not the end of the world, just the end of taking a person seriously when they start the "Birfer" bullshit.

The evidence of our President's birth certificate was there the whole time. What was presented was exactly what you will get for any other citizen born in Hawaii. The idiocy on your part and the other "Birfers" is that you simply cannot accept that we have a black President, and, probably, will have other Presidents in the future of a complexion that does not meet your favor.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people act as if it's the end of the world if you have doubts about obama's birth records. Someone starts a thread and it's like panic mode in the hive. Sorry if I can't take what obama says at as the truth, he's lied so many times. When what has been released is on thin ice it's really hard to say ok it acceptable to me. I need a little more a document that was produced 3 years after he was asked for it. Why didn't he produce it when he was first asked?
> ...



I am beginning to believe that in addition to being a narcissist, a liar, and a generally stupid person (as evidenced by his postings on this board), he is also a fucking racist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigreb?  a racist?  you bet.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1



I am reminded of that kid Nelson on the Simpsons........




*AH HA!!*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb?  a racist?  you bet.



You are a god damn lair you piece of fucking shit. If anyone is a racist it's you.
You say you don't support obama but you can support romney, Why is that? since romney and obama are mirror images of each other. It must be because obama is black.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigreb?  a racist?  you bet.
> ...



I think we hit a home run there, Jake. Whenever bigfuckingnarcissist1775 get riled up, his grammar goes to Hell and he starts cursing


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



bigreb is a racist who, when exposed, melts down every time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

One more time jake

You say you don't support obama but you can support romney, Why is that? since romney and obama are mirror images of each other. It must be because obama is black.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You say you don't support obama but you can support romney, Why is that? since romney and obama are mirror images of each other. It must be because obama is black.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> One more time jake
> 
> You say you don't support obama but you can support romney, Why is that? since romney and obama are mirror images of each other. It must be because obama is black.



you do realize that a mirror reflects, and the image you see in a mirror is the opposite of what it is reflecting... right?

apparently not.

 @ big's stupidity... again.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2012)

Eriksgarden said:


> This whole Birther nonsense helps the President.  It helps to paint the GOP as a party full of wackos.



Apparently it is. What rational person would have supported Bachmann, Perry, Trump or Cain to be POTUS?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



that's the other thing he does, Jake. When he is at a complete and utter loss as to how to respond without looking like an even bigger ass than usual, he just starts repeating the same thing over and over. He did it earlier in this thread when he realized he had no way out of his thread title lie except to finally admit that he lied.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigreb has made some progress, though.  He writes better with some sense of diction and syntax, which he didn't before.  He can now read charts and graphs; he still can't interpret them.

He gets paid for blogging, which has made him a taxpayer.  That's good.

If Byrd could overcome his racism although Thurmond did not, then let's home bigreb can do the same.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb has made some progress, though.  He writes better with some sense of diction and syntax, which he didn't before.  He can now read charts and graphs; he still can't interpret them.
> 
> He gets paid for blogging, which has made him a taxpayer.  That's good.
> 
> If Byrd could overcome his racism although Thurmond did not, then let's home bigreb can do the same.


When have I attacked anyone because of their race you piece of god damn dog shit?
How many god damn times do I have to keep repeating this,  I have black relatives, not once have I ever attacked anyone here, or in the real world because of their race. and yes I have jumped on those who are racist here.Yet you call me a racist come on dog shit man up.

So dog shit are you going to blather more lies or are you going to answer this?
You say you don't support obama but you can support romney, Why is that? since romney and obama are mirror images of each other. It must be because obama is black.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigreb has made some progress, though.  He writes better with some sense of diction and syntax, which he didn't before.  He can now read charts and graphs; he still can't interpret them.
> ...



aahhhhh... it's the old 'I have black relatives, so I can't possibly be a racist' argument. Yup, we definitely hit a cord with him on this one Jake. Me thinks he doth protest too much.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Whats wrong dog shit?
Why can't you respond? 
JOKEY
When have I attacked anyone because of their race you piece of god damn dog shit?
How many god damn times do I have to keep repeating this, I have black relatives, not once have I ever attacked anyone here, or in the real world because of their race. and yes I have jumped on those who are racist here.Yet you call me a racist come on dog shit man up.

So dog shit are you going to blather more lies or are you going to answer this?
You say you don't support obama but you can support romney, Why is that? since romney and obama are mirror images of each other. It must be because obama is black.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Whats wrong dog shit?
> Why can't you respond?
> JOKEY
> When have I attacked anyone because of their race you piece of god damn dog shit?
> ...



Yup..we are back to Bigfuckingnarcissist1775 simply repeating posts because he can't think of any other way to get out of what he's been caught in 

pathetic little narcissistic freak.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 27, 2012)

ha, fatfailrebel is mad.

take a nap


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Whats wrong dog shit?
> Why can't you respond?
> JOKEY
> When have I attacked anyone because of their race you piece of god damn dog shit?
> ...



Self control, bigreb, keeps the fear at bay.

Consider your language.  Consider your values.  You have much to make up and restitute in these matters of race and people.

Yes, you are a racist.  You must deal with it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong dog shit?
> ...



Self control my ass nothing pisses me off more than some dog shit troll calling someone who is not nor has attack a person because of their race, a racist. It's insulting to my family and me when you falsely accuse me of being a racist. I will sue your ass for libel if you keep it up. And that is a promise not a threat.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



RACIST.

Sue 'my' ass, dipshit...lololol I dare you.

Internet threats again. ooooooooooooooo. Jake should be scared


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




your lawsuit will be in the pipeline right behind sarah's and newt's.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it's official, the kenyan is OFF THE GEORGIA BALLER, PERIOD!

And yes there are plenty of Americans that know the difference between a "native born" citizen and a "natural born" citizen as defined by the constitution, and obama does NOT qualify as a "natural born" citizen, and you MUST be to be PRESIDENT.

You people BLINDLY dismissing this and defending obama as if he had a legal leg to stand on are absolutely off your ever lovin' rockers. You're acting as though the constitution means nothing and the obama media protection brain washing over you has been successful. 

Get a clue.


> Update 1:05 pm: Per telecon between G Wilmott and Dean Haskins which was relayed to me. Dean Haskins who was in the courtroom this morning assisting with the Art 2Pac live stream. Judge Malihi talked to the attorneys in chambers before the hearing this morning and told them that he was going to enter a DEFAULT JUDGMENT against Obama and recommend that Obamas name not be on the Georgia ballot! All the attorneys expressed a desire to put an abbreviated streamlined case on the record and the judge agreed. How does the mainstream media spin this? The Georgia SOS has already indicated that he will follow the judges recommendation. Obama will not get any popular vote or electors from the great state of Georgia! Congratulations to all freedom-loving Americans!



Default Judgment Against Obama Discussed: Today&#8217;s Eligibility Hearing in Georgia


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it's official, the kenyan is OFF THE GEORGIA BALLET, PERIOD!

And yes there are plenty of Americans that know the difference between a "native born" citizen and a "natural born" citizen as defined by the constitution, and obama does NOT qualify as a "natural born" citizen, and you MUST be to be PRESIDENT, and this issue has NOTHING to do with anything "BIRTHER." This is a LEGAL matter. obama's father was BRITISH.

You people BLINDLY dismissing this and defending obama as if he had a legal leg to stand on are absolutely off your ever lovin' rockers. You're acting as though the constitution means nothing and the obama media protection brain washing over you has been successful. 

Get a clue.


> Update 1:05 pm: Per telecon between G Wilmott and Dean Haskins which was relayed to me. Dean Haskins who was in the courtroom this morning assisting with the Art 2Pac live stream. Judge Malihi talked to the attorneys in chambers before the hearing this morning and told them that he was going to enter a DEFAULT JUDGMENT against Obama and recommend that Obama&#8217;s name not be on the Georgia ballot! All the attorneys expressed a desire to put an abbreviated streamlined case on the record and the judge agreed. How does the mainstream media spin this? The Georgia SOS has already indicated that he will follow the judge&#8217;s recommendation. *Obama will not get any popular vote or electors from the great state of Georgia!* Congratulations to all freedom-loving Americans!



Default Judgment Against Obama Discussed: Today&#8217;s Eligibility Hearing in Georgia


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> *Yes it's official, the kenyan is OFF THE GEORGIA BALLER, PERIOD!*
> 
> And yes there are plenty of Americans that know the difference between a "native born" citizen and a "natural born" citizen as defined by the constitution, and obama does NOT qualify as a "natural born" citizen, and you MUST be to be PRESIDENT.
> 
> ...



please... show us the default judgement. Show us proof Obama has been removed from the Ga ballot. And no, a post from a birther blog is not proof. The court records or report from the court would suffice.

otherwise, you're as big a liar as the OP.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 27, 2012)

this time it will work, and the illegal kenyan usurpator/dictator will be tarred and feathered.

and then all will be well.

until birfer wakes up.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> this time it will work, and the illegal kenyan usurpator/dictator will be tarred and feathered.
> 
> and then all will be well.
> 
> until birfer wakes up.



what I love is that they all claim Obama is officially off the GA ballot, then as proof offer a birther blog post that says it was 'discussed'.

morons.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > *Yes it's official, the kenyan is OFF THE GEORGIA BALLER, PERIOD!*
> ...



It's coming, dumbass. This just happened yesterday.

There are several links to the entire court hearing if you had enough fucking ambition to look for it, moron. 

You're dumber'n a fucking brick. Pull your head out of obama's anal orifice shit for brains.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 27, 2012)

> Judge Michael Malihi, who recently refused to quash the subpoena  summoning Obama, never addressed the request. *He cut off another lawyer  when he began to complain that Obamas no-show amounted to contempt for  the judicial branch.*
> *Im not interested in commentary on that, counselor, Malihi quickly  interjected during the hearing, *which drew about 80 spectators and  members of the media.
> Obamas name is on the November ballot, put there by the Democratic  Party under standard practice. The challenges were filed last year with  the Secretary of States office, which referred them to the State Office  of Administrative Hearings. *Malihi will now make a recommendation to  Secretary of State Brian Kemp.* Kemps decision can be appealed to a  Fulton County judge.
> On Thursday, lawyers raised two arguments for why Obama should not be  on the ballot. One contended an 1875 Supreme Court opinion says only a  natural born citizen -- someone born in the U.S. and whose parents  were U.S. citizens -- can be president. (Obamas father, who was from  Kenya, was not a U.S. citizen.) The other alleged Obamas birth, social  security and passport records are forgeries.
> ...






what a circus.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


It's his attempt to troll me.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



My God, you are as stupid as bigfuckingnarcissist, aren't you? (rhetorical question, btw).

There WAS NO OPINION ENTERED BY THE JUDGE. If there was, there would be a record of it, dip-shit.

No Obama in court, no &#8216;birther' ruling  | ajc.com



> A hearing on whether President Obama should be removed from the November ballot in Georgia ended Thursday without a ruling





> A Georgia judge did not issue a ruling on a 'birther' challenge as to whether President Barack Obama can appear on the Georgia ballot.




Facts are your friends.. birther blogs are not.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 27, 2012)

There is nothing I would enjoy more than seeing Obama disqualified for office...........

But people believe me, if there were anything to this at all it would have been all over the news this morning. And it isn't there. Why? Because it's BS.........

Sorry, I call em like I see em..........


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



still waiting for you to sue me for libel, you racist prick


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> There is nothing I would enjoy more than seeing Obama disqualified for office...........
> 
> But people believe me, if there were anything to this at all it would have been all over the news this morning. And it isn't there. Why? Because it's BS.........
> 
> Sorry, I call em like I see em..........



Only time will tell Ollie this issue should have been finished long ago,... but maybe now it can be and we can move on.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

No candidate is ever on the ballot other than who their electors will vote for. 
ALL  of the Democratic electors are on the ballot. Those are the folks who vote if the candidate gets more votes as we have an electoral college.
Sad that Americans do not know or even understand THE CONSTITUTION. 
Since no one votes for the candidate in the general election for President which is an electoral vote Obama's name is on the ballot. No matter what.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Take a look at all of those electoral names under the candidate in the ballot box under Presidential candidate. It clearly states that is who you are voting for.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I have saved all of your racist postings on this board for the day this threat would come.

You have to deal with the man in the mirror, son, not me.

If you can't handle the truth, this is not the place for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



The only thing will happen is this: if GA is stupid enough to do this (an absolute violation of Obama's rights as an American citizen to be president, regardless of your nuttiness), the FEC will strip GA of its 15 electoral votes.

Appropriately.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If you have saved them produce them now., or Cease and Desist with your libel slander.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> No candidate is ever on the ballot other than who their electors will vote for.
> ALL  of the Democratic electors are on the ballot. Those are the folks who vote if the candidate gets more votes as we have an electoral college.
> Sad that Americans do not know or even understand THE CONSTITUTION.
> Since no one votes for the candidate in the general election for President which is an electoral vote Obama's name is on the ballot. No matter what.



Nope,not on ballot.thankfully.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



shut up and sue him, you racist prick


----------



## Rinata (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1



When is this crazy behavior going to stop?? The right wing knows that they have NOTHING in the presidential election. And I think that is what is motivating this crap. I hope they are not hanging until it happens. It will be a long wait!!!


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



the vast majority of 'the right' knows the birther stuff is bullshit. It's the racist prick narcissistic lunatic fringe like big that can't seem to grasp the facts of the situation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



It's called the Constitutional process some think it should be subverted


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



The FEC has no Constitutional Authority to strip any state of their electoral votes.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Keep us informed as to what Civil Court you are filing your lawsuit in.   I like to follow court cases.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2012)

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



Given the poor quality of candidates they are running in the general election, this is probably the republicans best chance at regaining the presidency

Birthers have a better chance than Newt does

Can't blame them for trying


----------



## Ed Spacer (Jan 27, 2012)

The fact that this illegal crook was pit into office was a scam that congress suppprted too.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Jan 27, 2012)

Compare the constitution,versus facts. Ineligible plain and simple.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

All this is another attempt by a local kook that does not understand the Constitution. 
Obama was qualified as a candidate last time as EVERY Supreme Court ruling since this country was founded has ruled:
YOU ARE A NATIONAL BORN CITIZEN UNDER THE CONSTITUTION IF:
You were born here
OR
One of your parents is an American citizen if you are born in another country other than an American military base.
END OF STORY.


----------



## amrchaos (Jan 27, 2012)

Fringe nuts are the reason for parties losing elections.

I hope the MSM does not get wind of this.  Just shoot yourself in the head, why doncha?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> All this is another attempt by a local kook that does not understand the Constitution.
> Obama was qualified as a candidate last time as EVERY Supreme Court ruling since this country was founded has ruled:
> YOU ARE A NATIONAL BORN CITIZEN UNDER THE CONSTITUTION IF:
> You were born here
> ...



Has it been proven? Don't say obama has because he hasn't.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > All this is another attempt by a local kook that does not understand the Constitution.
> ...



1. Obama's mother was an American citizen so if he was born in Kenya or Tim Buk Too it makes him a natural born citizen under the Constitution.

2. If he was born in Hawaii it makes him a natural born citizen under the Constitution.

END OF STORY


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


racist prick


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



We have heard all that so why has obama been dragging his feet?
IF? Aren't you sure?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 27, 2012)

Other than watching Conservative/Rebelbois mutual man-crush on each other; this thread is a funny example of a poster who refuses to admit they screwed up in their OP.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Well just showed us all how fucking stupid you are. Now go look up the difference between "native born" and "natural born," and which one is the only one that can run for president.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Well, that's your opinion, and unfortunately for you your opinion doesn't effect what Georgia will do one way or the other. So we'll see...


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Well, that's your opinion, and unfortunately for you your opinion doesn't effect *what Georgia will do* one way or the other. So we'll see...



'will do'? Like remove Obama from the ballot? But you said they already DID that!

Were you... lying? Like the OP?


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gee... I wonder why she would have done that... 

*Obama Eligibility: Pelosi Supplied Altered Congressional Records To The 2008 Election Commission!*


----------



## amrchaos (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


>



I thought Obama was Kenyan?

Look at what Pale Rider made me do--spew right-wing crazypointS


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's your opinion, and unfortunately for you your opinion doesn't effect *what Georgia will do* one way or the other. So we'll see...
> ...



We'll see who's lying, dumbass, and I'll remember who I need to neg that was accusing me of it because they're can't stand to see their messiah's world beginning to crumble.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Other than watching Conservative/Rebelbois mutual man-crush on each other; this thread is a funny example of a poster who refuses to admit they screwed up in their OP.



Somewhere in this thread I made the correction it's not the judge that has the final say he did hand down a decision default judgement but it is the Georgia Secretary of state that has the final say on this issue.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

amrchaos said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What country do you think ruled over Kenya in 1961? Oh gee... that's right... BRITAIN.

Now go soak your head moron.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

amrchaos said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



until 1963 Kenyans were British citizens.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



You really are as dumb as the OP if you think Obama is even remotely my messiah.


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Other than watching Conservative/Rebelbois mutual man-crush on each other; this thread is a funny example of a poster who refuses to admit they screwed up in their OP.
> ...



bigreb... there's one thing that's PAINFULLY evident here, and that's the obama lovers and ass kissers here just CAN'T accept that SOMEONE WILL do something about his inelligibility. They just CAN'T COMPREHEND IT, so they attack the messenger every time the issue comes up. Well, to bad for them but, obama has serious problems with his eligibility and they're NOT going to GO AWAY. Sooner or later his wall of deceit and all the cover up and hiding documents, forgeries and fraudulent activities are going to catch up with him, and that time is near. So now BLOOD is shooting out of the eyes of all the obama ass kissers. They can't STAND it, but I LOVE IT! .... LMFAO!!!! ...


----------



## 007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


Well if he isn't, then you're double fucking stupid.

Idiot.

I think you're a poser anyway... a liar, a fraud and a poser piece of shit.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



again, an admission on your part that you lied when you claimed Obama has been removed from the Ga ballot already.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



so, if someone is 'double fucking stupid' if they do not consider Obama to be their messiah... that means you DO consider Obama to be your messiah. unless of course you are calling yourself 'double fucking stupid'


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



That's what I have been saying for a while now.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



so, since you both agree that someone is 'double fucking stupid' if they do not consider Obama to be their messiah... that means you DO consider Obama to be your messiah. 

unless of course you are calling yourself 'double fucking stupid'


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



All I want from all this is that the Constitutional process be followed. If he has a authentic Hawaii BC he should submit it when asked since his history is not all that clear. Is he a citizen, I don't does he lie yes he does.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you're getting all flustered again... your grammar is going to Hell


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I believe above and beyond that ...the state of Hawaii under both Democrat and Republucan Governors has certified that he was born there


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Thanks for admitting that I have them.  I am not a liberal, and you are not a conservative.  Never use a racist term, suggestion, or word again, and I will never say another word about it.  Up to you, sparky.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You see there's your problem you have a mental block.



> If you have saved them produce them now



If you have them produce them

or 



> Cease and Desist with your libel slander.



Got it?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



racist pricks like hm can't help it... it's the environment they were brought up in. Racism is a learned thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



I believe the Democrat said he could find it.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



at least he HAS a mind


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

So jake was this another lie of your's?



> Thanks for admitting that I have them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

The ball is in bigreb's court.

All he has to do is never use or imply racist terms again.

All he has to do is be a decent guy.

We will see.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So jake was this another lie of your's?
> 
> 
> 
> > Thanks for admitting that I have them.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> *If you have saved them produce them now*...



a clear and obvious implication of the existence of the type of posts Jake said he has saved.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The ball is in bigreb's court.
> 
> All he has to do is never use or imply racist terms again.
> 
> ...



The ball never left your side you made the claim where are the post that I have made that attack a person because of their race.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's been said that jokey lies prove them wrong jokey produce those post you say that you have saved where I attacked someone because of their race. Make them eat shit for calling you a liar.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's been said that jokey lies prove them wrong jokey produce those post you say that you have saved where I attacked someone because of their race. Make them eat shit for calling you a liar.



quiet, racist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's been said that jokey lies prove them wrong jokey produce those post you say that you have saved where I attacked someone because of their race. Make them eat shit for calling you a liar.



silence, klucker


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2012)

First : I don't think you would win a libel suit against someone calling you a racist on a message board in which you post anonymously.

Second : so far I have only seen the same quote, both from what appear to be birther blogs, to say that the judge made any decision.  Every news article in the thread has said the judge did NOT make a decision.  At least one, in fact, said the judge is holding off on a decision until Feb. 5, when another hearing will take place.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Why is it the only posters here I see using terms like "messiah" for our President are Righties?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The state of Hawaii holds the authentic original birth certificate as that is how most states do it.
Obama provided a certified copy as that is how most states do it.
The head of the Dept. of Health in Hawaii stated he holds the Obama original.
You can never obtain your original as that is a government document.
The certified copy is NOT a copy per se as it is another document altogether.
I know this as I do this for a living.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> First : I don't think you would win a libel suit against someone calling you a racist on a message board in which you post anonymously.
> 
> Second : so far I have only seen the same quote, both from what appear to be birther blogs, to say that the judge made any decision.  Every news article in the thread has said the judge did NOT make a decision.  At least one, in fact, said the judge is holding off on a decision until Feb. 5, when another hearing will take place.







			
				DumbFuckingRepComputer said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Montrovant again.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Looking forward to following your lawsuit....let us know when you file.....kk?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

I found the perfect gift for bigfuckingracist1775...


----------



## IndependntLogic (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Birfers are Grade A turnips, freshly fallen from the wagon.
> ...



Hey Reb. I'm not sure you're clear on what he actually did. A motion has been filed. Motion don't prove guilt / innocence or eligibility / ineligibility. They ask for a hearing where those decisions are made. So the judge in this case _can't_ actually rule Obama eligible or ineligible because there hasn't even been a hearing. 
This would be like saying that any company the EPA filed a motion against, was automatically guilty before a hearing or trial ever took place.

So reality? The judge is playing politics. Duh. He's ruled against a motion to dismiss. A higher court will dismiss it - also for political reasons. End of story.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> He did not win Georgia last time and I highly doubt he will win this time around.  Georgia hates OBAMA ! BAHAHAHAHA



Not like it's the point or anything....


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

I disagree with a lot of what bigreb says, all of it on this subject and all of it on a lot of subjects and let him know it all the time.
I do not see him as a racist.
A racist believes their race is superior to another. I just do not see that in him.
I grew up and went to school with racists. He is far from one.


----------



## Vast LWC (Jan 27, 2012)

Are we still talking about this?

LOL.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > He did not win Georgia last time and I highly doubt he will win this time around.  Georgia hates OBAMA ! BAHAHAHAHA
> ...



No, we do not hate him. In fact we admire him as a Good and decent man, family man who worked hard to get where he is.
Dude does not know jack shit about economics and finance, debt and the horrific effects of allowing entitlements to grow while not supporting any cuts in the budget.
No offense but his ass HAS TO GO.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Are we still talking about this?
> 
> LOL.



You are still here.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> He did not win Georgia last time and I highly doubt he will win this time around.  Georgia hates OBAMA ! BAHAHAHAHA



I wouldn't exactly say "hates"......

Obama got 1,843,452 votes to McCain's 2,048,244 for a 52-47% spread.  He did better in Georgia than John Kerry did.

2008 US Presidential Election Results - Georgia - USATODAY.com


----------



## Vast LWC (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Are we still talking about this?
> ...



It's like watching a car wreck... Morbid fascination.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2012)

A non-story........he has zero chance of winning in Georgia anyway. Boob McNut would win by nearly 1/2 a million votes.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

I think BigFuckingRacist1775 got tired and his mommy put him back to bed. I hope she put the rails up.


----------



## Vast LWC (Jan 27, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> I wouldn't exactly say "hates"......
> 
> Obama got 1,843,452 votes to McCain's 2,048,244 for a 52-47% spread.  He did better in Georgia than John Kerry did.
> 
> 2008 US Presidential Election Results - Georgia - USATODAY.com



Wow, actually, that's surprisingly good.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I have corrected that already


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been said that jokey lies prove them wrong jokey produce those post you say that you have saved where I attacked someone because of their race. Make them eat shit for calling you a liar.
> ...



No lying bitch where's those post?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

From the response this thread is getting people must care, even though they say obama has a BC if they really thought he did they would ignore it..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> First : I don't think you would win a libel suit against someone calling you a racist on a message board in which you post anonymously.
> 
> Second : so far I have only seen the same quote, both from what appear to be birther blogs, to say that the judge made any decision.  Every news article in the thread has said the judge did NOT make a decision.  At least one, in fact, said the judge is holding off on a decision until Feb. 5, when another hearing will take place.



According to this source the judge did make a decision.



Provocateur said:


> > Update: Dean Haskins at Obama Release Your Records is saying that the Judge is entering a default judgement against Obama because he did not appear. This could mean that Obama might not appear on Georgias ballot, although the Obama administration will certainly appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the judge doesn't have the final say. The Georgia Secretary of state does


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


I have to ask since you live in Georgia I'm sure they have talked about this on most of the local stations what have they said?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

Obama has a legitimate birth certificate: fact.  You don't like it: opinion.

Do not step out of line on race, and we are fine.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 27, 2012)

> Why is it the only posters here I see using terms like "messiah" for our President are Righties?



Because they made it up. 



> Hey Reb. I'm not sure you're clear on what he actually did. A motion has been filed. Motion don't prove guilt / innocence or eligibility / ineligibility. They ask for a hearing where those decisions are made. So the judge in this case can't actually rule Obama eligible or ineligible because there hasn't even been a hearing.
> This would be like saying that any company the EPA filed a motion against, was automatically guilty before a hearing or trial ever took place.
> 
> So reality? The judge is playing politics. Duh. He's ruled against a motion to dismiss. A higher court will dismiss it - also for political reasons. End of story.



Correct. This is merely the beginning of a process. 

The motion to dismiss was pro forma, as was the denial.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

The silliness of all this can end up with GA actually taking BHO off the ballot, and the FEC then invalidating the state's electoral votes. Does not the far wing nut right see this, or does it simply will not be told "no" although the issue is not an issue?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Eric Erickson of Redstate.com fills in at night here on WSB a lot. He basically repeats what I am stating or I repeat what he is saying.
DOA case, no merit or Constitutional standing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Why is it the only posters here I see using terms like "messiah" for our President are Righties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Judge entered a default judgement. The Georgia Secretary of state will before The Georgia Primary's make a decision whether or not the keep obama off the ballot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Thats not what the judge thought if he thought it was  no merit or Constitutional standing he would have dismissed it then and there. So how about something other than your opinion. I thought you would have given an honest answer I guess not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Obama has a legitimate birth certificate: fact.  You don't like it: opinion.
> 
> Do not step out of line on race, and we are fine.



Where's those post jokey?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The silliness of all this can end up with GA actually taking BHO off the ballot, and the FEC then invalidating the state's electoral votes. Does not the far wing nut right see this, or does it simply will not be told "no" although the issue is not an issue?



It's happen before it can happen again. when it happen the last time it did not effect any vote.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has a legitimate birth certificate: fact.  You don't like it: opinion.
> ...



  Very good, bigreb.  Keep it that way.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has a legitimate birth certificate: fact.  You don't like it: opinion.
> ...



Yup. Jake has gotten to you yet again, as your crappy grammar shows. How many times is that in this thread, Jake, 4? 5 maybe?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> From the response this thread is getting people must care, even though they say obama has a BC if they really thought he did they would ignore it..



moron. We're all here to mess with what little sanity you have left.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > First : I don't think you would win a libel suit against someone calling you a racist on a message board in which you post anonymously.
> ...



your source is a birther blog, and was contradicted by EVERY real source posted in this thread. Have you forgotten you already admitted you lied about this?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Why is it the only posters here I see using terms like "messiah" for our President are Righties?
> ...


No he did not , dipshit. Even your sources say he did not enter a default judgement. You've thrown out so many lies in this thread, you can't even remember them


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

This was given under oath

This is a blow-by-blow account from an eye/ear witness to yesterday's court proceedings in GA, at which neither Obama or his lawyer showed up. Writer tells the rest better than I, so.....


Enters into evidence a portion of letter received from attorney showing a renewal form from Obamas mother for her passport listing Obamas last name something other than Obama.
State Licensed PI takes the stand.
She was hired to look into Obamas background and found a Social Security number for him from 1977. Professional opinion given that this number was fraudulent. The number used or attached to Obama in 1977, shows that the true owner of the number was born in the 1890. This shows that the number was originally assigned to someone else who was indeed born in 1890 and should never have been used by Obama.
Same SS number came up with addresses in IL, D.C. and MA.

Barracuda Brigade: Obama Eligibility Court Case, Blow by Blow; Obama/His Attorney a No Show


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Where's the post's joke.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2012)

Have you filed that lawsuit yet?   Courts close for the weekend, you know.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *
> The Judge entered a default judgement*. The Georgia Secretary of state will before The Georgia Primary's make a decision whether or not the keep obama off the ballot.



not according to your source in post 366...
Barracuda Brigade: Obama Eligibility Court Case, Blow by Blow; Obama/His Attorney a No Show



> What will the judge decide? That is yet to be known...



If he had entered a default judgement, that would mean he made a decision and we'd know it. Since YOUR source says his decision is yet to be known, you just proved no default judgement was made, and once again proved yourself to be a liar.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What the fuck is "clearify"? Why is it that 9/11 twofers and Obama birfers are uneducated?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



the guys in your sig are more educated than birfers and 9/11 nuts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

The only issues are with bigreb's silliness.

Obama is qualified, has been, will be forever.

bigreb is silly, has been, will be forever.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



Why is it  that you suck a dick?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The only issues are with bigreb's silliness.
> 
> Obama is qualified, has been, will be forever.
> 
> bigreb is silly, has been, will be forever.



Where are the posts joke?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The only issues are with bigreb's silliness.
> 
> Obama is qualified, has been, will be forever.
> 
> bigreb is silly, has been, will be forever.



how many times has bigracist1775 proved he's a fucking liar now, Jake, in just this thread... 7? 8 maybe?


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


LOL No one has EVER called Jay and Silent Bob educated!!! I love it!!


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *
> The Judge entered a default judgement*. The Georgia Secretary of state will before The Georgia Primary's make a decision whether or not the keep obama off the ballot.



not according to your source in post 366...
Barracuda Brigade: Obama Eligibility Court Case, Blow by Blow; Obama/His Attorney a No Show



> What will the judge decide? That is yet to be known...



If he had entered a default judgement, that would mean he made a decision and we'd know it. Since YOUR source says his decision is yet to be known, you just proved no default judgement was made, and once again proved yourself to be a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Well, why do you suck dick?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



word


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well, why do you suck dick?





bigrebnc1775 said:


> *
> The Judge entered a default judgement*. The Georgia Secretary of state will before The Georgia Primary's make a decision whether or not the keep obama off the ballot.



not according to your source in post 366...
Barracuda Brigade: Obama Eligibility Court Case, Blow by Blow; Obama/His Attorney a No Show



> What will the judge decide? That is yet to be known...



If he had entered a default judgement, that would mean he made a decision and we'd know it. Since YOUR source says his decision is yet to be known, you just proved no default judgement was made, and once again proved yourself to be a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Before the knuckle draggers over look this I think I will bump it.

This was given under oath

This is a blow-by-blow account from an eye/ear witness to yesterday's court proceedings in GA, at which neither Obama or his lawyer showed up. Writer tells the rest better than I, so.....


Enters into evidence a portion of letter received from attorney showing a renewal form from Obama&#8217;s mother for her passport listing Obama&#8217;s last name something other than Obama.
State Licensed PI takes the stand.
She was hired to look into Obama&#8217;s background and found a Social Security number for him from 1977. Professional opinion given that this number was fraudulent. The number used or attached to Obama in 1977, shows that the true owner of the number was born in the 1890. This shows that the number was originally assigned to someone else who was indeed born in 1890 and should never have been used by Obama.
Same SS number came up with addresses in IL, D.C. and MA.

Barracuda Brigade: Obama Eligibility Court Case, Blow by Blow; Obama/His Attorney a No Show


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Before the knuckle daggers over look this I think I will bump it.
> 
> This was given under oath
> 
> ...



from your source.....


> What will the judge decide? That is yet to be known...



if his decision, according to your source, is yet to be known, it is impossible that a default judgement was issued against Obama.

moron.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

One additional note here:
Orly Taitz is a big a BS lawyer out there as there ever was. 
This dumb bitch claims that Obama's church has kidnapped gays and built internment camps for "anti Obama dissidents".
She claimed Bin Laden was killed 2 years ago, kept on ice and Obama announced that he was killed recently to take attention away from her and her court cases.
She claims Hugo Chavez runs all the software for US voting machines and that Congress is building a half dozen concentration camps.
She has already paid tens of thousands of court fines here in Georgia as she is crazy and out of control.
No one takes her serious here. Rumor is that she is a good time in between her stops.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



OH now I see your problem you want to know what clarify is. Lack of understanding on your part ain't knuckle dragger?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> One additional note here:
> Orly Taitz is a big a BS lawyer out there as there ever was.
> This dumb bitch claims that Obama's church has kidnapped gays and built internment camps for "anti Obama dissidents".
> She claimed Bin Laden was killed 2 years ago, kept on ice and Obama announced that he was killed recently to take attention away from her and her court cases.
> ...



What does that have to do with testimony in court?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



at least he can spell.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

from your source.....


> What will the judge decide? That is yet to be known...



if his decision, according to your source, is yet to be known, it is impossible that a default judgement was issued against Obama.

moron.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > One additional note here:
> ...



She and her entire case, witnesses and all, have zero credibility.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



What about that SS number that was entered in to evidence? and the passport? Besides she wasn't representing anyone she was a witness wasn't she? so that would be less than correct wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



but...but... it was all detailed in a birther blog online! it HAS to be accurate!


right?????


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Knuckle dragger? Read what you posted and tell me if that is English. Why are you birfers and twofers so uneducated? Moron.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



what about the fact that your source says no judgement was made, and you're a liar?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



That's right knuckle dragger it pretty clear you lack the comprehension skill to under stand. Exactly what is your problem? You don't like this thread move on. contribute to it or shut the fuck up and move on.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


knuckle dragger should read knuckle-dragger

under stand should read understand

For someone who is questioning someone else's intelligence, you FAIL at basic grammar.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

maybe mommy finally breast fed him, and put bigfuckingracist1775 back to bed.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


And you're too scared to take private messages after you neg rep me. Put up or shut up, you fucking birfer. I don't even like Obama but the stupidity of you inbred assholes is very entertaining. Fuck you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


 Nope if you have something to say do it in public why hide it?

OH and by the way I really don't give a shit about your opinion of me nor do I give a damn how you feel about obama. If you're stupid enough to accept what information has been given about obama knock yourself out you can believe it I really don't care. But it's not good enough for a man of me awareness.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Damn, you're slow. I already did, little girl. Shall I repeat it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Why do you want to communicate in private do you want ask about sucking my dick? If that's the case no you cannot suck my dick.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You asked so listen up.
I am a licensed PI for 30 years, been in the business for 34. 
They had to bring in an Ohio PI because no one here in the entire state would testify as Taitz wanted it done.
Was there someone that testified FROM THE SOCIAL SECURITY ADMINISTRATION?
No, and I will tell you why. All that PI testified to was what she obtained from credit headers, that is the only place where social security #s are obtained from permissable use. In other words reb, she would be arrested if she obtained it from ANY other source anywhere.
I am sure you understand that.
So what goes on credit headers and who puts it on them? Data entry workers that work for minimum wage and many are outsourced to foreign countries. And the mistakes are massive.
AND many folks make a mistake writing their social security # on many applications and that all gets entered also. CBI, TRW, Equifax all of them and then you have Choicepoint, TLO and URB that batch the data. Almost every permissable DPPA search I do comes back with numerous social security #s attached to an individual and that does not mean adamn thing other than GIGO as we call it.
Garbage in, garbage out as some data entry operator entered the wrong data.
NO WHERE is there any evidence that anyone gave any wrong social security number information fraudulently anywhere.
And if there was do you believe a PI could legally come in, state where they illegally obtained their information and that evidence would be allowed in court?
None of the search data social security # testimony proved anything other than credit reporting agencies, NOT OBAMA, have different #s in their files, obtained from numerous sources and UNKNOWN people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

By the way knuckle dragger I really don't give a shit about your opinion of me nor do I give a damn how you feel about obama. If you're stupid enough to accept what information has been given about obama knock yourself out, you can believe it I really don't care. But it's not good enough for a man of me awareness.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Thanks I guess the Secretary of State  would sift through all that.  You keep mentioning Taitz as if it was her case? It wasn't she was a witness. she wasn't representing anyone.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Thanks I guess the Secretary of State  would sift through all that.  You keep mentioning Taitz as if it was her case? It wasn't she was a witness. she wasn't representing anyone.



From all the articles I have read (including, I think, at least one of the links you provided) yes, Taitz was one of the lawyers presenting a case.  There were three mentioned, each presenting their own individual cases, if I remember correctly.  Taitz was supposedly asked by the judge, at one point, if she was testifying.  She then decided to take the stand in order to continue, eventually leading to the judge stopping her.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Taitz is the damn lawyer that represented the plaintiffs reb.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I guess the Secretary of State  would sift through all that.  You keep mentioning Taitz as if it was her case? It wasn't she was a witness. she wasn't representing anyone.
> ...



 I stand corrected.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I finally found that part.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> By the way knuckle dragger I really don't give a shit about your opinion of me nor do I give a damn how you feel about obama. If you're stupid enough to accept what information has been given about obama knock yourself out, you can believe it I really don't care. But it's not good enough for a man of me awareness.


"Not good enough for a man of me awareness?" You really are fucking stupid! LOL Fuck off, worm. I'm sure your family is embarrassed to be related to you.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Finally!! Slow, huh?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you stand a liar.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> By the way knuckle dragger I really don't give a shit about your opinion of me nor do I give a damn how you feel about obama. If you're stupid enough to accept what information has been given about obama knock yourself out, you can believe it I really don't care. But it's not good enough for a man of me awareness.



there goes the grammar again... 'a man of me awareness'.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you're channeling JosefK. Are you his sock puppet???


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



It's the inbreeding that made him slow.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Knuckle dragger did I pull your chain?  dumb shit, if you can accept the information given by obama fine do so and go with it. I need more than what he has produced. You attack as if it's the end of the world because someone question the dictator?  Are you sure you aren't an obama drone? Whats the big deal if I question the document? Why does it offend you?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



racist, liar. why did mommy let you back out of bed?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

and yet another credible source (much more so than bigfuckingracist1775's birfer sites) shows there was NO RULING in the GA case. No ruling, means no decision, means Obama is still OK for the GA ballot as of the hearing.

Ledger-Enquirer.com | 01/26/2012 | Update: Judge weighs arguments in Barack Obama ballot dispute; Orly Taitz involved


> A Georgia judge has heard arguments and is considering a complaint that seeks to keep President Barack Obama off the state's ballot.
> 
> Obama's local attorney Michael Jablonski boycotted Thursday's hearing in Atlanta. Plaintiff's attorneys urged Deputy Chief Judge Michael Malihi to hold him and the president in contempt. *The judge didn't set a timeline for a ruling.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Dictator?

Are you crazy?

No one cares if you question the document.  It's when you misrepresent the document as something significant that Americans, dem and pub and indpendent, who do not have time for birfers, kick your ass here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


Where are those post short fry?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I guess mommy forgot to put up the side rails on your bed, huh.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

joke where are the post?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



As long as you behave, you won't have to see them.  The second you misbehave, you give yourself the lie.  Either way, you are hung out to dry.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Where are those post joke?


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi reb..

Just wanna let you know once more this is really fuckin' stupid, no matter what you decide to call me in private.


Cheers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Hi reb..
> 
> Just wanna let you know once more this is really fuckin' stupid, no matter what you decide to call me in private.
> 
> ...



Why do I need to talk to you in Private? What I say here I would say in private.. You think it's stupid? I think anyone who accepts the documents obama has provided are stupid. But you can believe what ever you choose to believe. You attack as if it's the end of the world because someone question the dictator? Why is that? Is obama above the law? What would happen if you or I did not show up for court?


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi reb..
> ...





You're a sad, paranoid little moron, reb.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 27, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Is that all you can come up with? I think your stupid for accepting bullshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi reb..
> ...



The State of Hawaii has the original, has certified, and this question is over except for birfer crazies like you.  Your attitudes are part of the reason Newt plays to your side and is thus wrecking the GOP.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



GA has to go through the motions to dismiss your BS.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 28, 2012)

> You're a sad, paranoid little moron, reb.



Perhaps. 

But there is a method to this madness, however unintended. 

Obamas enemies understand that there are those so weak and feeble-minded that they might actually believe this nonsense. 

They also know this is an excellent way to keep the Old Bush Base angry and charged up for November, to make sure they go out and vote against Obama.


----------



## Rinata (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 28, 2012)

Keeping the Old Bush Base angry and charged up is a doubled edged sword, of course, making the presidents enemies look like ignorant idiots, driving away moderates, independents, and weak democrats needed to defeat Obama, and strengthening the resolve of Obamas supporters to turn out in large numbers come November.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2012)

maybe orly taitz can represent fatfailrebel in his libel slander lawsuit against internetguy#1 and#2.

now orly just needs to find out which court is the correct one and how to file.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> A non-story........he has zero chance of winning in Georgia anyway. Boob McNut would win by nearly 1/2 a million votes.



that's bad news for gingrich.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



too late, vegetable.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The only issues are with bigreb's silliness.
> ...



finally a correct version of this serious question.

"where's the post's?"


----------



## idb (Jan 28, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



Hahaha!!!
You're new around here aren't you!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Keeping the Old Bush Base angry and charged up is a doubled edged sword, of course, making the presidents enemies look like ignorant idiots, driving away moderates, independents, and weak democrats needed to defeat Obama, and strengthening the resolve of Obamas supporters to turn out in large numbers come November.



I  haven't been part of the bush base since the patriot act.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



 Newts is the opposite side of the same obamush coin.

Where are those posts at joke?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



My Bullshit? I didn't start this.

Speaking of bullshit where are those post's at?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Hi reb..
> 
> Just wanna let you know once more this is really fuckin' stupid, no matter what you decide to call me in private.
> 
> ...



he's such a little pussy. gets all tough and shit in private, but out here? pussy-ness is all you'll see from him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

joke where are those post at?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

thread title: *Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility *


LIE.

Already admitted by bigfuckingnarcissist1775 that it's a lie.


END thread


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> joke where are those post at?



How is your obamessiah doing today, bigracist1775?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



As  you continue behaving, you have no worry about them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Where are those post joke?
I will continue as I have always done.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

You have changed your once poor behavior in this area, and I commend you for it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You have changed your once-racist behavior, and I commend you for it.



I am waiting for you to post those racist reply's of me attacking a person because of their race,  you say you have saved that I have made. So post them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

Robert Byrd was able to overcome it.

Strom Thurmond never did.

If you ever use that behavior and words again, you will get them shoved down your throat.

You know it, everyone on the board knows it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Robert Byrd was able to overcome it.
> 
> Strom Thurmond never did.
> 
> ...



I am waiting for you to post those racist reply's of me attacking a person because of their race, you say you have saved that I have made. So post them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

They will be posted when necessary, never because you say do this or that.

Use the language again and see what happens.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> They will be posted when necessary, never because you say do this or that.
> 
> Use the language again and see what happens.



I am waiting for you to post those racist reply's of me attacking a person because of their race, you say you have saved that I have made. So post them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

When appropriate.  I won't answer this nonsense again.  If you act stupid on race ever again, I will land on you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> When appropriate.  I won't answer this nonsense again.  If you act stupid on race ever again, I will land on you.



I am waiting for you to post those racist reply's of me attacking a person because of their race, you say you have saved that I have made. So post them.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Other than watching Conservative/Rebelbois mutual man-crush on each other; this thread is a funny example of a poster who refuses to admit they screwed up in their OP.
> ...



No he didn't. 

Here, I'll prove it:  Supply a pdf link to the "recommendation".

You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to this issue, do you?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He has.  In two forms now.  It's not the fault of the president that dipshits like you refuse to accept it as valid.  

Again, we don't change the law based on your cognitive dissonance.

You know what is really funny?  Your idiot lawyers in Georgia introduced his COLB as evidence.  

Under the "Full Faith and Credit Clause" of the constitution, they just impeached their legal argument.  

Watch those fucking clowns Malahi and Kemp fold like a cheap tent from Sears.  If they attempt to pull any bullshit, they will be smacked down by a federal judge so fast it will make their collective racist asses spin. 

They chose to turn a portion of the legal process into political circus.  I think they honestly expected the President to show up so that they could demean the office of the presidency with birther fools.

Instead, the president and their council wisely told him to "fuck off". As this is an ADMINISTRATIVE HEARING and not an actual trial, he doesn't have the legal power to enforce a subpoena.  

They tried to bluff out with a pair of deuces, they got called for it, now they have to show their shitty hands.  Meanwhile, the Georgia GOP looks a little more stupid and if they try and pursue this stupidity, a federal judge will simply rule what every sane person in this country already knows:  Obama is eligible to be the president.  

Then, all the other moronic cases will essentially be through.  

So, in other words:


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The silliness of all this can end up with GA actually taking BHO off the ballot, and the FEC then invalidating the state's electoral votes. Does not the far wing nut right see this, or does it simply will not be told "no" although the issue is not an issue?



Frankly, I hope all the red states take him off the ballot.  

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

At the very least, this serves to illustrate that the GOP at the state level is a bastion of racism in certain corners.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



I don't care how important you think you are. Telling a federal judge to fuck off isn't wise. 

The point is Obama has to follow the law like the rest of us....but he doesn't think he has to.

Which merely proves what I've been saying about him all along.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

I see bigracist is still repeating himself because he ran out of argument. typical.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



For some reason some people think obama is above the law.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


go to hell you are the one that lacks understanding on this issue.

The judge entered a default judgement
The Georgia Secretary of state has the final say in this matter do you understand that? If you don't I don't give a damn go to hell.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 28, 2012)

> For some reason some people think obama is above the law.



Theres no evidence anyone claims Obama is above the law. 

We do have ample evidence many of his enemies are ignorant of the law, however.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The law has been followed.

Your point is that you can't be told "no, you are wrong, this is over, get over it."  But you will.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> For some reason some people think obama is above the law.



You are projecting your own beliefs in place of Obama.

You can't be told "no" but you soon will be and it will be over.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> I don't care how important you think you are. Telling a federal judge to fuck off isn't wise.



Federal judge?  WTF are you talking about?



> The point is Obama has to follow the law like the rest of us....but he doesn't think he has to.



He hasn't broken the law.  If you research the case, you'll be able to figure out why.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > For some reason some people think obama is above the law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be so biased yes there is. He was supposed to show up for court did he? Did anyone say he was wrong for doing that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



He didn't how up for court. Would you be allowed to do that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason some people think obama is above the law.
> ...



Projecting nothing. no show obama, what happens when you do not show up for court?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> go to hell you are the one that lacks understanding on this issue.



Uh no.....  That would be you and your continued (and proven) misstatements on this thread.



> The judge entered a default judgement



No he didn't.  Again, legal recommendations are matters of public record.  So produce it.  Not even that clown Orly Taitz has claimed that she got a "default" judgement.  You have created a fantasy based off of a second hand account of someone who doesn't know what the fuck they are talking about.  



> The Georgia Secretary of state has the final say in this matter do you understand that? If you don't I don't give a damn go to hell.



I understood it before you knew WTF you were talking about.  I believe I referenced it when you were still lost in the woods about what happened on Thursday.  

BTW, the SOS does not have "final" say on the matter.  If he pulls some shit, he'll get his sorry ass smacked by a federal judge.

It would almost be worth it just to watch you losers cry about it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It's an administrative hearing.  Not exactly "court".  

You keep screwing up the little details and then wonder why the larger picture eludes you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Even when warned by the Georgia Secretary of state that not showing up was at his own peril?


----------



## jillian (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He didn't how up for court. Would you be allowed to do that?



yes. he wasn't needed and there would have been no reason for him to be here.

no one takes this seriously because it's a joke. you shouldn't either. and no judge would make the president of the united states show up in court for a joke.

and for the record, governmental figures are named parties in law suits all the time. they don't go to court either.


----------



## jillian (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



the georgia secretary of state has no authority to order anyone to court...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > go to hell you are the one that lacks understanding on this issue.
> ...





> No he didn't.



Yes he did go to hell, that's why it's not in the hands of the  Georgia Secretary of state. Also the Secretary of state. said he would make a final decision before the Georgia primary in March. So go to hell you can stand there and stomp your feet and he repeating the same old shit all you want to. Doesn't make a damn bit of difference to me.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't how up for court. Would you be allowed to do that?
> ...



*No* President should have to do something like this anyway. Once he actually showed up wingnuts all over the country would be filing shit like this in other states expecting him to show up like he's got nothing better to do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



  However he will be deciding if obama is to show up on the ballot which that explains what would happen if he did not show up. "that not showing up was at his own peril?"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So we no longer need to show up to court?


----------



## jillian (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> However he will be deciding if obama is to show up on the ballot which that explains what would happen if he did not show up. "that not showing up was at his own peril?"



no. a court will make that decision if the georgia secretary of state is a birfer hack.

it is irrelevant in the long run.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't how up for court. Would you be allowed to do that?
> ...



But they do have representation don't they?


----------



## jillian (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



again, there was no reason for him to show up.

and, frankly, how many times to the idiots have to be told there's no there there?


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 28, 2012)

Go to hell lil'rebnyc1775


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > However he will be deciding if obama is to show up on the ballot which that explains what would happen if he did not show up. "that not showing up was at his own peril?"
> ...


This time you are wrong jillian. 
Obama's Attorney Jaberwoki Slapped Down By Georgia SOS - 1/25/2012


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 28, 2012)

> Yes he did go to hell, that's why it's not in the hands of the Georgia Secretary of state. Also the Secretary of state. said he would make a final decision before the Georgia primary in March. So go to hell you can stand there and stomp your feet and he repeating the same old shit all you want to. Doesn't make a damn bit of difference to me.


Yes, youve demonstrated the facts make no difference to you, youll keep this pathetic fantasy alive regardless.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



No representation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Yes he did go to hell, that's why it's not in the hands of the Georgia Secretary of state. Also the Secretary of state. said he would make a final decision before the Georgia primary in March. So go to hell you can stand there and stomp your feet and he repeating the same old shit all you want to. Doesn't make a damn bit of difference to me.
> 
> 
> Yes, youve demonstrated the facts make no difference to you, youll keep this pathetic fantasy alive regardless.



What your facts? bullshit. Who has the final say of who is and is not allowed on a ballot according the Georgia?


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Piss off, I know you know what I mean.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Right on your head. exactly what you mean.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes he did go to hell, that's why it's not in the hands of the  Georgia Secretary of state.



Then it's a matter of public record and you should be able to produce it for us.   It's basically that simple.   



> Also the Secretary of state. said he would make a final decision before the Georgia primary in March.



He deludes himself if he thinks he's going to have final say on the matter of a presidential election.  

You know what is hilarious?  You bitch about following the "constitution" an are woefully ignorant of the "Supremacy Clause" and the "Full Faith and Credit Clause".  



 So go to hell you can stand there and stomp your feet and he repeating the same old shit all you want to. Doesn't make a damn bit of difference to me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jillian (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



what on earth does that mean.

the supreme court has let the birfers pound salt.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If it's confusing to you Jillian Are you an officer of the court?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he did go to hell, that's why it's not in the hands of the  Georgia Secretary of state.
> ...



Secretary of State Brian P. Kemp said he will listen carefully to both sides and decide which is the best decision.  Reported by  Atlanta's 11Alive News.  

Georgia Court hears evidence in Obama eligibility hearing today! - Atlanta News You Can Use | Examiner.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

He's in charge of the ballots in Georgia.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_01_s5caHo]Georgia 2012 Presidential Primary Date Announcement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So you are posting a link from before the administrative hearing to demonstrate that the judge has made a recommendation based on the hearing?  

How long have you been huffing paint?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He's in charge of the ballots in Georgia.
> 
> Georgia 2012 Presidential Primary Date Announcement - YouTube



And the Governor is in charge of the state.  

Neither of those positions give them carte blanche to violate the constitution.  

Forbidden an American citizen to run for president prefaced on bullshit does just that.  

If you are so clueless as to get this, I'll offer you a historical example:  The South and Civil Rights.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > He's in charge of the ballots in Georgia.
> ...


The governor may be in charge of the state but that does not change the fact that the Secretary of state is in charge of who will be on the ballot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

The FEC will toss out Georgia electors is going to be the ultimate irony to the birfers.

They will deny 15 electoral votes to the most likely winner in Georgia, the Republican candidate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



No what I posted was what you asked for. 
To show that the final say is in the hands of the Secretary of State


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The FEC will toss out Georgia electors is going to be the ultimate irony to the birfers.
> 
> They will deny 15 electoral votes to the most likely winner in Georgia, the Republican candidate.



It's happen to one other president


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Here, let me provide some links showing that there was no default judgement :

Eligibility Judge Considered 'Default Judgement' Against Obama | America's Conservative News
How's conservativeamericanonline for you?

Obama could easily have lost Georgia eligibility case by

At home at RIVERBEND on the beautiful Clyde

Judge hears argument to oust Obama from Georgia ballot | News | Kennesaw News

If you'll notice, in every case there are phrases such as 'could issue a default ruling' or 'will render a decision'.  In other words, NO JUDGEMENT RENDERED YET.  

Once again, the only evidence you have provided that a default judgement was rendered is a second-hand account from a birther supposedly having access to what was said in the judge's chambers.  

You have consistently provided false and misleading statements here bigreb.  Perhaps you should consider checking your facts before you spout off about what you think happened at the hearing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Yes that's what the judge did he entered a Default Judgement and submitted the findings to the Georgia Secretary of state who will make the final decision


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Discuss
> 
> Obama off the Ballot in Georgia due to Elligibility, page 1



just a few quotes from n article...



> The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reports that Judge Malihi was forced to cut her off during her closing arguments, when she attempted to serve as both lawyer and witness.
> 
> In the end, no groundbreaking arguments, testimony or evidence were presented at Thursday's hearing, perhaps a testament to the tired nature of these challenges. Taitz is one of the most seasoned veterans of the birther movement, and the fact that she was even granted a hearing came as her first "victory." She was fined $20,000 last year by a Georgia judge for filing frivolous lawsuits of the same nature.



gawd, these pathetic excuses for human beings just don't get it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss
> ...



OK but now if obama is to be allowed on the ballot will be in the hands of the Georgia  Secretary of state


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 28, 2012)

Apparently, you have to be a natural born US citizen to run for President in Georgia...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigreb . . . he is on the ballot.


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OK but now if obama is to be allowed on the ballot will be in the hands of the Georgia  Secretary of state



who is NOT going to go down in history as one of the truly deluded...not for this political cause.

good luck with life


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OK but now if obama is to be allowed on the ballot will be in the hands of the Georgia  Secretary of state
> ...


No what he will do I suspect is take the finding submitted in court and make his decision. Is that fair enough?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb . . . he is on the ballot.


As of right now no he isn't we will be notified by march 6th if he is or is not. Since you can read the Secretary of states mind can you give me the winning lotto numbers for tonight's drawing?


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



People who keep at this "Obama isn't a real citizen" game should be lobotomized for their own well being.



any serious consideration to this stuff is mental illness. The poor politician is just trying to get out of the line of fire of the whack-o-doodles who keep chasing this dog


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



It's all in the hands of one man now.


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



nope. if anything is done it is in the courts.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

Some cold water on overheated birther-mania | Jay Bookman



> According to the birther movement,  Malihi told their lawyers during pre-hearing conference that he would enter a default judgment against Obama for refusing to appear and for refusing to even send lawyers to participate in the hearing, and that he would in fact recommend Obamas removal.
> 
> I think thats highly dubious. I know you will be shocked to hear this, but Orly Taitz and others have a record of claiming important legal victories that turn out to be inglorious defeats. Among other things, it keeps the contributions flowing in. Nothing presented in the absurdist comedy of that courtroom yesterday would justify barring a sitting president of the United States from the Georgia ballot. It was a farce. The birthers only chance is a recommendation from Malihi based not on their evidence, but on the refusal of the Obama camp to put up a defense against it.





> Until I sat in that courtroom yesterday, I wasnt sure why the Obama legal team had chosen not to appear. But in hindsight, they were right. Showing up to refute the nonsense presented would have given the birther arguments a dignity they do not deserve. You cannot refute air and sheer fantasy. How many times can an opposing lawyer say, in so many words, Your honor, this is just really and truly stupid?





> At any rate, the final decision is Kemps. Regardless of what Malihi recommends, Kemp does not want to become the Republican secretary of state who ruled Barack Obama off the ballot in Georgia. Becoming a birther hero would not begin to compensate for the lasting infamy such a step would bring him, especially because such a ruling would be challenged in state or federal court and almost immediately overturned on any number of reasons. Kemp would then look like a fool and put an end to any further political ambitions he might have. I doubt thats the course he will choose to take.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


It's spelled "you're". Why are birfers and twofers so uneducated?


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



because they spend so much time on the internet arguing with educated nitwits with too much time on their hands?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



hey knuckle dragger I know that but you nor dante are worth the trouble. Do you understand this knuckle dragger?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Let me try again.  Every news article, every link provided, says that a judgement was NOT made yet.  The only thing saying that he entered a default judgement is a supposed statement from Dean Haskins, based on his supposedly being privy to what was discussed in the judge's chambers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Some cold water on overheated birther-mania | Jay Bookman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Secretary of state will decide before march the 6. Will you be OK with his decision? I will.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


NO you don't read this slowly
Actually he was reported being in the court room will the judge would make that call.
The Georgia Secretary of state will make a decision by march the 6th. Will you be OK with his decision? I will./


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

I negged bigreb for lying.  He negged me back, which is his right, then turned off the PM function.

Not only did he lie, he is also a coward.

However, note above, he is trying to say the SoS of GA will make the call.  That's only as true as the courts will allow the SoS's call to stand.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Show us any evidence, other than this supposed statement from Haskins, that the judge made a decision on the day of the hearing, or even yesterday.  Please, I'm sure many of us would like to see your evidence.  Personally, I've been through quite a few different sources, blogs and news sites, all of which have said no decision was made (other than two birther blogs which sited the statement from Haskins).  So go ahead bigreb, show us all that you aren't full of crap.  Dazzle us with your insider knowledge.  Amaze us with your sources that show all the news reports have been in error and the judge really did render a default judgement as you continuously claim.

As far as being ok with the SoS's decision, I can't know until he makes it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I negged bigreb for lying.  He negged me back, which is his right, then turned off the PM function.
> 
> Not only did he lie, he is also a coward.
> 
> However, note above, he is trying to say the SoS of GA will make the call.  That's only as true as the courts will allow the SoS's call to stand.



Don't neg me because you lied and turn around and say I lied when I didn't
Whining?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

You lied, bigrebnc.  The judge did not grant a default judgement.  To keep insisting, in the face of all the objective counter evidence, is to lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Secretary of State Brian P. Kemp said he will listen carefully to both sides and decide which is the best decision.  Reported by  Atlanta's 11Alive News.  

Georgia Court hears evidence in Obama eligibility hearing today! - Atlanta News You Can Use | Examiner.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You lied, bigrebnc.  The judge did not grant a default judgement.  To keep insisting, in the face of all the objective counter evidence, is to lie.



No fuck I did not.
By the way speaking of lying where are those god damn post you claim you have of mine where I attacked a person because of their race. Post them now or admit you are a lying sack of dog shit.
 Either you have them or you don't if you don't then you are a lying hypocrite .


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Nothing in your link claims the judge made any decision.  Try again!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You lied, bigrebnc.  The judge did not grant a default judgement.  To keep insisting, in the face of all the objective counter evidence, is to lie.
> ...



You act out as a racist ever again, and you will see them.

Keep lying, keep getting negged.


----------



## Liability (Jan 28, 2012)

Fuck the neg shit.

I will just say this.

There is NO chance in the freakin' UNIVERSE that the President will be "off" the Georgia ballot come election day. 

He will be on the ballot of EVERY single State and territory in the Union.   Period.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





Report by Carl Swensson, one of the plaintiffs
To all my friends in battle,

The Judge pulled the lawyers for the three cases into chambers before it all began and advised them that he would be issuing a default judgment in our favor, since the Defense council failed to show, and wanted to end it there. We argued that all the evidence needed to be entered in to record so the Judge allowed for a speedy hearing where all evidence was entered into the court record. What that means is this Any appeal, if one is even possible, would be based on the evidence provided by the lawyers in each case. ..  

Now were merely awaiting the publishing of this Judges ruling which, as previously stated, will be a Default Judgment. 


OK it hasn't been published yet according to this source. it just hasn't been published



And here is a source that might be more to your liking but still  it may not.

Under state law, Deputy Chief Judge Michael Malihis job was to gather the evidence in the case through the hearing process and then issue a recommendation on whether Barack Obamas name should remain on the Georgia ballot. His role in the process was to serve as a fact-finder rather than final arbiter.

According to the birther movement,  Malihi told their lawyers during pre-hearing conference that he would enter a default judgment against Obama for refusing to appear and for refusing to even send lawyers to participate in the hearing, and that he would in fact recommend Obamas removal.


Some cold water on overheated birther-mania | Jay Bookman

Now will you be satisfied with the decision of the Secretary of State? I will what ever he decides it's done as far I am concerned.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Liability said:


> Fuck the neg shit.
> 
> I will just say this.
> 
> ...



It has happened once before.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You lied, bigrebnc.  The judge did not grant a default judgement.  To keep insisting, in the face of all the objective counter evidence, is to lie.



speaking of lies where are those post of mine you say you have?
And no I did not lie.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You lied, bigrebnc.  The judge did not grant a default judgement.  To keep insisting, in the face of all the objective counter evidence, is to lie.
> ...



You have been answered and put down.

Now, do you admit you lied about the judgement?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Where are those post liar. You are accusing me of doing what you have been doing
Thats called projecting isn't it?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Some cold water on overheated birther-mania | Jay Bookman
> ...



Sure.  Because I know that if he makes the wrong decision, he will be corrected by a federal court.

Basically, I can't lose and you are bound to lose.  

So, yeah, I am pretty happy with things right now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigreb almost always is a fail here.

This thread is no different.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...





So if he's says obama is off the ballot the federal courts will hold up the election process and then it gets appealed. So what you are agreeing to depriving people the right to vote.




> Basically, I can't lose and you are bound to lose.


I am not going to lose a thing I will accept the Secretary of sate decision. And it will be done as far as I am concerned. All I wanted was someone other than the democratic state of Hawaii to exam the said documents if they do exist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb almost always is a fail here.
> 
> This thread is no different.



Stop lying jake stop accusing me of lying and produce those damn post you said you had saved that I was supposed to have made.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So if he's says obama is off the ballot the federal courts will hold up the election process and then it gets appealed. So what you are agreeing to depriving people the right to vote.



LMAO.  Oh, I am trying to pervert the electoral process?  That's rich.  Let me lay something heavy on you; the state of Georgia, constitutionally, doesn't have the ability to say Obama is not a natural born citizen.  



> I am not going to lose a thing I will accept the Secretary of sate decision. And it will be done as far as I am concerned. All I wanted was someone other than the democratic state of Hawaii to exam the said documents if they do exist.



This is where you display your dipshitism:  under the full faith and credit clause, one state does not get to question another state's process for determining/certifying live birth.  Georgia can no more declare Hawaii's COLB illegitimate than Hawaii can write laws that pertain to Georgia.

What is ironic about this is you would lecture us on constitutional issues and fail to grasp the most basic issues.

Then again, be honest, this isn't about the constitution at all, is it?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > So if he's says obama is off the ballot the federal courts will hold up the election process and then it gets appealed. So what you are agreeing to depriving people the right to vote.
> ...



he's a racist, lying prick. What do you expect?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



nothing in there says a default judgement was entered by the judge, dipshit. You just proved yourself a lair...AGAIN.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > So if he's says obama is off the ballot the federal courts will hold up the election process and then it gets appealed. So what you are agreeing to depriving people the right to vote.
> ...





> LMAO.  Oh, I am trying to pervert the electoral process?



Are you really sticking by this? Did I say you were? I said you would be supporting it, I did not say you were doing it.



> Then again, be honest, this isn't about the constitution at all, is it?



I do not like what it is you are insinuating here. If you don't know that answer by now you'll just live in that racist baiting dream world of your's.




> This is where you display your dipshitism:  under the full faith and credit clause, one state does not get to question another state's process for determining/certifying live birth.  Georgia can no more declare Hawaii's COLB illegitimate than Hawaii can write laws that pertain to Georgia.



However each state has there own electoral rules and standards also part of the constitutional process. And if that was a viable reason the judge would have drop the case. And come to think of it I don't recall any judges dropping any of the cases for that reason.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You apparently do not realize that the default judgement would have PREVENTED an actual hearing, thus PREVENTING the information the plaintiffs wanted on the record from even being heard. SO, they argued against the default judgement and the judge held the hearing.

How fucking stupid are you, anyway? I mean really? How stupid?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

You are the racist, bigreb, for calling geaux a racist.

Now stop, please.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Still waiting on those post you say I made joke you lying sack of dog shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

You are acting the racist by denying your past.

Clear your heart, clear you soul, and you can become whole.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

why does big hate black people?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 28, 2012)

The whole "birth" issue is a constitutional one.  Everybody knows there is no longer any such thing as a "U.S. Constitution" so kick back.  As The Great Chinese philosopher once said:

"When rape is inevitable relax and enjoy it."


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> However each state has there own electoral rules and standards also part of the constitutional process. And if that was a viable reason the judge would have drop the case. And come to think of it I don't recall any judges dropping any of the cases for that reason.



Each state has their own electoral rules, but they have to follow the constitution.  Something that keeps going over your head.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are acting the racist by denying your past.
> 
> Clear your heart, clear you soul, and you can become whole.



Don't give me moral advise you lying piece of dog shit if you want to give something give up those post you say you have saved that you have accused me of making.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are acting the racist by denying your past.
> ...



why do you hate black people?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't do that, his devil self will explode.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > However each state has there own electoral rules and standards also part of the constitutional process. And if that was a viable reason the judge would have drop the case. And come to think of it I don't recall any judges dropping any of the cases for that reason.
> ...



OK  but why hasn't any of the judges that have dropped this case before used that as a reason? I mean if they would have used that as a reason it would have ended the birth certificate issue all together.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

No Obama in court, no birther' ruling *| ajc.com


> A hearing on whether President Obama should be removed from the November ballot in Georgia ended Thursday without a ruling


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't do that, his devil self will explode.



Liar should never give moral advice you need to stop it dog shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't do that, his devil self will explode.
> ...


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't do that, his devil self will explode.
> ...



No Obama in court, no birther' ruling *| ajc.com


> A hearing on whether President Obama should be removed from the November ballot in Georgia ended Thursday without a ruling


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Are you fucking serious?  The denial of the motion to quash was the first legal victory Taitz has had.  This hearing was the exception and not the rule...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thats right dog shit where are those post?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No Obama in court, no birther' ruling *| ajc.com


> A hearing on whether President Obama should be removed from the November ballot in Georgia ended Thursday without a ruling


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are acting the racist by denying your past.
> 
> Clear your heart, clear you soul, and you can become whole.



You are a silly bitch. How can my denying something I am not be acting like one?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

No Obama in court, no birther' ruling *| ajc.com


> A hearing on whether President Obama should be removed from the November ballot in Georgia ended Thursday without a ruling


----------



## Conservative (Jan 28, 2012)

I have many PM's from big with his racist rants. Fucking pig.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 28, 2012)

Where are those post joke?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Where are those post joke?



begone, racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 29, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Please keep on track you are just the least little bit showing the twist out stance.
Why hasn't one judge used the full faith and credit clause as a reason to dismiss the case?  Not one has. If one judge would have used the full faith and credit clause as a reason this issue would have been dead long ago. Maybe because it has no standing? The judge is doing his job by allowing citizens to present their case, something no other judges have done. As I have stated I will accept the decision made by the Georgia Secretary of state and this issue will been done and over for me, my question to you is will you accept it?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 29, 2012)

The Judge's ruling goes to the Secretary of State anyway and there is an out for him even without it.
Kemp is a Republican but he will not take Obama off of the ballot anyway.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 29, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> The Judge's ruling goes to the Secretary of State anyway and there is an out for him even without it.
> Kemp is a Republican but he will not take Obama off of the ballot anyway.



If he doesn't find cause to remove obama I agree.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 29, 2012)

seems like birthers are just trying to protect the rights of th democrats and liberals and the middle class.

 the issue will probably just die away, it has before....


----------



## Conservative (Jan 29, 2012)

No Obama in court, no &#8216;birther' ruling *| ajc.com


> A hearing on whether President Obama should be removed from the November ballot in Georgia ended Thursday without a ruling


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the may have sited this as cause.









And the children of such persons so naturalized, dwelling within the United States, being under the age of twenty-one years at the time of such naturalization, shall also be considered as citizens of the United States.  And the children of citizens of the United States that may be born beyond sea, or out of the limits of the United States, shall be considered as natural born citizens:  *Provided, That the right of citizenship shall not descend to persons whose fathers have never been resident in the United States*:  Provided also, That person heretofore proscribed by any State, shall be admitted as a citizen as aforesaid, except by an act of Legislature of the State in which such person was proscribed.[ii]

Natural Born Citizen &#8212; Chapter 3: The Naturalization Act of 1790 « He's Not My President?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I think the may have sited this as cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Obama in court, no birther' ruling *| ajc.com


> A hearing on whether President Obama should be removed from the November ballot in Georgia ended Thursday without a ruling


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 29, 2012)

Natural born citizen IS NOT defined in the Constitution.
PLUS reb, what you posted refers to those born out of the US.
Obama was born in Hawaii so what you have means nothing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 29, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Natural born citizen IS NOT defined in the Constitution.
> PLUS reb, what you posted refers to those born out of the US.
> Obama was born in Hawaii so what you have means nothing.




Has the The Naturalization Act of 1790 been repealed? If not it is a law yes or no?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jan 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural born citizen IS NOT defined in the Constitution.
> ...



Man, the Constitution trumps all laws.
And what you cited from the Naturalization Act refers ONLY to those born outside the United States specifically as what you posted says just that.
Give it up. Fight another day on something else.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 29, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...




So now we are at the point of moving the goal post that no one knows what natural born citizen is something that has been a law since 1790? People say obama is an automatic citizen even if by chance he was born outside thew U.S. that law says he isn't if he was born some where other than the U.S.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

The goal post has always been set.

You are the one who is doing that and being told "no goal" by those good Americans who know the Constitution and the law.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The goal post has always been set.
> 
> You are the one who is doing that and being told "no goal" by those good Americans who know the Constitution and the law.



Where are those post you say that you have that I made?


----------



## Conservative (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The goal post has always been set.
> ...


No Obama in court, no birther' ruling *| ajc.com


> A hearing on whether President Obama should be removed from the November ballot in Georgia ended Thursday without a ruling


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The goal post has always been set.
> 
> You are the one who is doing that and being told "no goal" by those good Americans who know the Constitution and the law.



The act if it has not been repeal is still law of the land and has defined what a natural born citizen is. So if anyone is moving the goal post it is the defenders of obama.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The goal post has always been set.
> ...



the only one moving the goalposts in this thread is bugfuckingracist1775. He started out with a lie of a thread title, and has now dropped that argument in favor of the 'natural born or not' argument.

What a moron.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jake where are those post you claim I have made that I attacked someone because of thier race?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 30, 2012)

Conservatives are ashamed of people who want to argue "eligibility".  Garbage like this never flew in the past.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Conservatives are ashamed of people who want to argue "eligibility".  Garbage like this never flew in the past.



That have no back bone and are not willing to take ridicule in search of the truth when the truth hasn't been given yet. I say fuck'em.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jake where are those post you claim I have made that I attacked someone because of thier race?



You are doing the fascist attack of saying I said something I did not say.

I said you made racist statements, not that you attacked someone about their race.

Either you are lying or are still having problems with English.  Is it your native language?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jake where are those post you claim I have made that I attacked someone because of thier race?
> ...



You called me a racist where are those post where I attacked someone because of their race? Post them or shut the fuck up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

You have posted racist statements in the past.

Only you know if you have jumped somebody because of their race.

I hope you have not fallen that low.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You have posted racist statements in the past.
> 
> Only you know if you have jumped somebody because of their race.
> 
> I hope you have not fallen that low.



You have called me a racist I want to see those post where I attacked someone because of their race.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I wonder why that moron Pale Retard hasnt posted here yet.That guy is a racist who hates blacks.All he ever talks about it Obama and his eligibility and how he lied to the american people and does not uphold the constituiton.Yet every president we have had since the past 45 years all lied to the american people constantly and committed crimes against them as well and never upheld the constituiton either but Pale Retard could care less about that.its only not okay if a black president does it.He makes me sick with his racist hated towards blacks.He should be banned.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I look at your moniker and wonder what in the hell are you thinking? As for Pale Rider I haven't seen any racist post made by him.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 30, 2012)

bigfuckingracist1775 is a racist. Did I mention that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



yeah he has an obsession over Obama whining about how he lied to the american people and does not uphold the constituion yet thats what all the presidents from the past 45 years have done yet he NEVER mentions that little tidbit or cares about how they did the same thing.yep no racism there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



To repeatedly say obama has lied is not an obsession it's the truth.  OK sport I'm done with you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

bigreb has repeatedly lied on the board.  Hey, reb, you are the Obama of the Board!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb has repeatedly lied on the board.  Hey, reb, you are the Obama of the Board!



Where are those post where you say I attacked someone because of their race jokey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

You keep on lying, bigreb, you keep on lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You keep on lying, bigreb, you keep on lying.


Where are those post that you said I made were attacking a person because of his race? You got nothing junior.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

You just made another one on the other site.

bigreb, you aren't fooling anyone.

You had the opportunity to change, but a racist can't do that, can you?

Sad.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You just made another one on the other site.
> 
> bigreb, you aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> ...



Where are the god damn post where I attacked someone because oif their god damn race you fucking piece of shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You just made another one on the other site.
> ...



You have made racists posts here and on the other thread, just a few minutes ago.

What is wrong with you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

I have concluded that bigreb does not understand the condition of what makes a racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have concluded that bigreb does not understand the condition of what makes a racist.



You either don't understand what a racist is or you are trolling.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

Sux for you to be a racist, but until you confess, repent, and do it no more, you are still a racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sux for you to be a racist, but until you confess, repent, and do it no more, you are still a racist.



troll.


----------



## jillian (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



PR is one of the more disgusting racists on the board.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Is this the kind of accusation jake would make? After all jake flings the racist word like a monkey flings shit. All I am saying is I haven't seen it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2012)

You have done it yourself, bigreb.

Your denial is merely self denial.


----------



## jillian (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



no. i've posted with PR for a lot of years. he's a kkk wanna be and stormfront aficionado.

sorry, big guy. you might not have seen it. i'll take you at your word. but i can tell you he turns my stomach.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 30, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Thats terrible. Like I said I haven't seen it.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



liar


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



bigrebnc1775 *has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
*   what a loser!  
LOL - on the rep. I guess the gist of the post was lost on you? The joke was on Obamerican. see: http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...orgia-due-to-elligibility-35.html#post4733403


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



If you have anything to say say it so everybody can see it. Let's see how much of a loser you are.


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Loser.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



The loser is who supports  a loser president. obamush dante all wet for him.


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I didn't vote for Obama, but I usually always support the President.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Marxist


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Socialist may be more like it. I would support a socialized democracy built on the German model.

Germany seems to be doing a lot better than America and Great Britain, two countries that have forsaken the public good for the invisible hand up the ass


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

You, bigreb, are the nazi before anyone else on this Board.

Remember how you got your ass kicked up between your ears so you could everyone pounding on it for trying to call Hitler a socialist instead of a fascist, like you?

We can go there again if you so wish.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You, bigreb, are the nazi before anyone else on this Board.
> 
> Remember how you got your ass kicked up between your ears so you could everyone pounding on it for trying to call Hitler a socialist instead of a fascist, like you?
> 
> We can go there again if you so wish.



No one kick my ass troll so you are wrong. Yes let's do, but first produce those post attacking someone because of there race.. OH and your buddy dante wants the German plan not me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

You got so kicked you have not come down yet! 

Why are you yet again playing the race card?

And I understand you send PMs but have yours turned off.  Very unmanly of you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You got so kicked you have not come down yet!
> 
> Why are you yet again playing the race card?
> 
> And I understand you send PMs but have yours turned off.  Very unmanly of you.



you got your ass handed to you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

You looked so stupid in that thread.  Rightfully so.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



negged


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You looked so stupid in that thread.  Rightfully so.



Projecting? You saying it is one thing but doing it was totally different.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

Soooooo stoooooopid that even Yoda cracked up at you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soooooo stoooooopid that even Yoda cracked up at you.



No one believes anything you say.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

You are describing yourself, douche boy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are describing yourself, douche boy.



No one believes you jokey. unless they are a lying troll like you.


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

the cuckoos include Liberty Legal Foundation  ABOUT » libertylegalfoundation.org

The groups bringing the complaint are: David Farrar, Leah Lax, Thomas Malaren and Laurie Roth, represented by Taitz.   Liberty Legal Foundation represented David Weldon.  Carl Swensson and Kevin Powell were represented by J. Mark Hatfield. 

A man by the name of Cody Judy, a Democrat who wishes to run against Obama, also raised a challenged.

Obama could easily have lost Georgia eligibility case by


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are describing yourself, douche boy.
> ...



You are projecting your own inner loathing again, douche boy.


----------



## Dante (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Dope. 

Support for Nazi Germany no longer exists in America, except among certain elements within the GOP


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

Certainly with bigreb and his coterie.  They so much want to force everyone else to do what they want.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



no one believes you troll.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


You said you support Germany socialism that was the Nazi. Now  you trying to back away from your statement?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

bigreb, you are not only not intelligent, you have no idea that naziism was not socialism.  It was fascism.  You are showing your ignorance and your lack of intelligence here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb, you are not only not intelligent, you have no idea that naziism was not socialism.  It was fascism.  You are showing your ignorance and your lack of intelligence here.



no one believes you


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

National Socialist German Workers' Party

*The 25 Points of Hitler's Nazi Party*

*Edited for copyright*

National Socialist Program - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

bigreb, why do you fail to tell everyone here that Hitler killed or imprisoned all the socialists?

Remember your silly thread when you tried this last time and ended up looking the fool.

Now give us this history leading  up to the Night of the Long Knives, when Hitler had the socialist and liberal leadership in the party killed by the SS, the right-wing authoritarian death cult led by Himmler.

This is why you always look the douche: you only tell part of the story, then get caught out.

Then you melt


----------



## Conservative (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigreb, you are not only not intelligent, you have no idea that naziism was not socialism.  It was fascism.  You are showing your ignorance and your lack of intelligence here.
> ...



more people believe him than you, dick-spittle.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 31, 2012)

so, this thread started with a lie, then eventually morphed into BigFuckingNazilover1775's Hitler fest?

wow... and just when I thought he couldn't sink any lower.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb, why do you fail to tell everyone here that Hitler killed or imprisoned all the socialists?
> 
> Remember your silly thread when you tried this last time and ended up looking the fool.
> 
> ...


Blah blkah blah liar blah blah blah blah fail blah blah liar 
You got nothing.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigreb, why do you fail to tell everyone here that Hitler killed or imprisoned all the socialists?
> ...


wow.. he sure told you, huh jake @bigFuckingNaziLover1775


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



This is the part of the Nazi story he hates the most and always melts down.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blkah blah liar blah blah blah blah fail blah blah liar
> > You got nothing.



This is the part of the Nazi story he hates the most and always melts down.[/QUOTE]

Fiction stories are just lies and you deal in fiction Still waiting


----------



## Conservative (Jan 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Fiction stories are just lies and you deal in fiction Still waiting[/QUOTE]

FICTION:


> the class of literature comprising works of imaginative narration, especially in prose form.


----------



## Conservative (Jan 31, 2012)

There once was a poster named big
A Nazi lover and pig
He'd try to deny
But his deny was a lie
All cause his brain wasn't big


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



liar


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 1, 2012)

Indeed, a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Fuck you son of a bitch


Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



calm down, cucumber, and stop lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Cabbage head how about you stop lying and you need to stop describing the size of my dick







OH and since you have nothing logical to talk about back on ignore.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




you are a loud and obnoxious dumbass, who has nothing to contribute but stubborn idiocy.

read up on the economic model of west germany (there exists a germany after 1945), read about ludwig erhardt, the social market, and oh fuggedit,

you will never learn anything. and will continue lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I just had to look

Here's what he said.


> Socialist may be more like it. I would support a socialized democracy built on the German model.
> 
> Germany seems to be doing a lot better than America and Great Britain, two countries that have forsaken the public good for the invisible hand up the ass



Stop defending and I am glad I can make you have that butt hurt feeling.




> you are a loud and obnoxious dumbass, who has nothing to contribute but stubborn idiocy



So we have the same opinion of each other, no big deal




> read up on the economic model of west germany (there exists a germany after 1945), read about ludwig erhardt, the social market, and oh fuggedit,


That's not what he said.



> you will never learn anything. and will continue lying.


My experiences have taught me more things than you will ever do. So you have nothing to offer. I've forgotten more than you'll ever learn


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



socialized democracy, german model 

and you post a pic of nazi germany.

you call someone who supports the us president a marxist.

you are very stupid pond scum.

and, btw, is obama off the ballot, birfer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...





> socialized democracy, german model
> and you post a pic of nazi germany.


What does NAZI mean
 National Socialist German Workers' Party.

And what did dante say?




> Socialist may be more like it. I would support a socialized democracy built on the German model.
> 
> Germany seems to be doing a lot better than America and Great Britain, two countries that have forsaken the public good for the invisible hand up the ass


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 1, 2012)

bigreb is simply going to have let the butt hurt flow through him.

He has lied, he has acted the douche, he argues falsely and knowingly fascism was not socialism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb is simply going to have let the butt hurt flow through him.
> 
> He has lied, he has acted the douche, he argues falsely and knowingly fascism was not socialism.



So you can't think of something to say so you have to repeat something I said? Can't think for yourself. Just like a good little parrot.

We have been through those 25 points of hitlers nazi list. Those points are socialist points.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



i will not walk you through your failures again.

a cat will learn not to shit on the bathroom carpet.

you won't, birfer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



You have nothing of truth to offer.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



another lie. from the self-declared most honest poster on this board, no less. hahahaha


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's something for you too study jake

What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed in name only under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was the German government and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the substantive powers of ownership: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.

Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian - George Reisman - Mises Daily


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigreb is simply going to have let the butt hurt flow through him.
> ...



You have told only the earlier story before Hitler killed the leftists in his party.

bigreb. . . look at me . . . in the eyes, you little douche . . . that's right . . . Hitler killed the socialists.

That is why the butt hurt is flowing through you, because you have talked out of your butt so long and long you damaged your vocal cords permanently.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Read this.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here's something for you too study jake
> 
> What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed in name only under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was the German government and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the substantive powers of ownership: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.
> 
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian - George Reisman - Mises Daily




Too add



> As for the Nazis, they generally did not have to kill in order to seize the property of Germans other than Jews. This was because, as we have seen, they established socialism by stealth, through price controls, which served to maintain the outward guise and appearance of private ownership. The private owners were thus deprived of their property without knowing it and thus felt no need to defend it by force.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here's something for you too study jake
> 
> What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed in name only under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was the German government and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the substantive powers of ownership: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.
> 
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian - George Reisman - Mises Daily



Mises cannot show anywhere that Germany nationalized industry, the means of production.

The corporate-fascists in Big Business and Government worked together to make sure each group had its perks and profits.

Mises fail.  Always has.  So will you, bigreb, if you keep using a failed authority like Mises.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Already answered above.

Did Hitler kills the socialists, bigreb.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



hitler killed political rivals dictators can't dictate while they have known rivals alive.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

more and more people are realizing what a liar BigFuckingNaziLover1775 is. Soon, the whole board will know of his lies and deceit, and he will be reduced to sock puppetry in order to have a conversation.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-15.html#post3013705


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> more and more people are realizing what a liar BigFuckingNaziLover1775 is. Soon, the whole board will know of his lies and deceit, and he will be reduced to sock puppetry in order to have a conversation.



yeah, you are really the arrière-gard


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-15.html#post3013705




What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed in name only under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was the German government and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the substantive powers of ownership: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.

As for the Nazis, they generally did not have to kill in order to seize the property of Germans other than Jews. This was because, as we have seen, they established socialism by stealth, through price controls, which served to maintain the outward guise and appearance of private ownership. The private owners were thus deprived of their property without knowing it and thus felt no need to defend it by force.

Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian - George Reisman - Mises Daily[/quote]


And the reason Hitler killed other socialist he has to remove political rivals to become the dictator that he was.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> more and more people are realizing what a liar BigFuckingNaziLover1775 is. Soon, the whole board will know of his lies and deceit, and he will be reduced to sock puppetry in order to have a conversation.



I've been told by others that you are a ignorant load arrogant person. But what are you going to do when it's the truth?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-14.html#post3013416


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-14.html#post3013416



What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed in name only under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was the German government and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the substantive powers of ownership: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners.

As for the Nazis, they generally did not have to kill in order to seize the property of Germans other than Jews. This was because, as we have seen, they established socialism by stealth, through price controls, which served to maintain the outward guise and appearance of private ownership. The private owners were thus deprived of their property without knowing it and thus felt no need to defend it by force.

Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian - George Reisman - Mises Daily[/quote]


And the reason Hitler killed other socialist he has to remove political rivals to become the dictator that he was.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-14.html#post3013416
> ...


dear vegetable, your bullshit was discarded in the thread i linked to.

here you stepped into new bullshit of your own.

socialized democracy, german model, now.

no, not hitler.

take a nap.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Cabbage your bullshit did not make your case. Hitler's and the Nazi records made my case.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > more and more people are realizing what a liar BigFuckingNaziLover1775 is. Soon, the whole board will know of his lies and deceit, and he will be reduced to sock puppetry in order to have a conversation.
> ...



Just love how you so completely fucked up in your own thread you had to resort to Nazi loving to get everyone off your back about the lies you've told in here.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you are recycling my insults. and have done so for years, broccoli.
as told years ago, you still can't process information. no learning process at all. hence, relegation to flora kingdom.

be proud, be sprout.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Cabbage you lost that argument history has shown Hitler used socialism to become dictator. Why does that brought you so much? Is it because it happen in your country?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



So now you're lying by making an untrue statement. Dante was the first one to bring up Socialism in Germany. I posted NAZI. But you can defend Dante all you want You are showing your true colors lefty. Just like a large portion of the board has called jake on you two are cut from the same cloth. OH and back on ignore.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



please, try to respect the official language of your country, birfer.

and, stop lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Just because you don't understand it or refuse to believe it does not make it a lie. Why does it bother you so much? Was it, because your fellow countrymen fell for the smoke and mirrors of Hitler?


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


he is 'trying' to speak English. However, when he is flustered and completely outgunned in a thread, his grammar starts to deteriorate. Eventually, he starts cursing at everyone, and then parrots a particular post repeatedly, until he gets tired and mommy puts him down for a nappie.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



why is it that you never learn anything? is it because you fell off the turnip truck, right on your "head"? a million times? yes, or no?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Why is it that you can't accept the truth?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

"Als *nationale Sozialisten* sehen wir in unserer Flagge unser Programm. Im Rot sehen wir den sozialen Gedanken der Bewegung, im Weiss den *nationalistischen*, im Hakenkreuz die Mission des Kampfes fuer den Sieg des arischen Menschen und zugleich mit ihm auch den Sieg des Gedankens der schaffenden Arbeit"

http://jonjayray.tripod.com/hitler.html


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 1, 2012)

You people can argue with BigReb all you want, Obama (Soetoro) *is* off the ballot in Georgia.

You can call him a "racist" or you can call him a "birfer" but the fact remains:

Obama is *off the ballot* in Georgia.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> You people can argue with BigReb all you want, Obama (Soetoro) *is* off the ballot in Georgia.
> 
> You can call him a "racist" or you can call him a "birfer" but the fact remains:
> 
> Obama is *off the ballot* in Georgia.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> You people can argue with BigReb all you want, Obama (Soetoro) *is* off the ballot in Georgia.
> 
> You can call him a "racist" or you can call him a "birfer" but the fact remains:
> 
> Obama is *off the ballot* in Georgia.



Please.. show me the proof that Obama is OFF the GA presidential ballot for 2012.

I dare you.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> "Als *nationale Sozialisten* sehen wir in unserer Flagge unser Programm. Im Rot sehen wir den sozialen Gedanken der Bewegung, im Weiss den *nationalistischen*, im Hakenkreuz die Mission des Kampfes fuer den Sieg des arischen Menschen und zugleich mit ihm auch den Sieg des Gedankens der schaffenden Arbeit"
> 
> HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST



knew you were a Nazi lover.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

so far soetoro the marxist kenyan dictator is still on the primary ballot as qualified candidate.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> so far soetoro the marxist kenyan dictator is still on the primary ballot as qualified candidate.



but... that would mean.... BIgFuckingNaziLover1775... lied?

Who would have thought he'd do something like that!?!




Everyone.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> so far soetoro the marxist kenyan dictator is still on the primary ballot as qualified candidate.



And that "list" was generated before the court case started.

 Michele Bachmann, Jon Huntsman, Gary Johnson, and  Rick Perry are on this list are they in the race now?

List of Candidates on the March 6, 2012 Republican Presidential Preference Primary Ballot


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > so far soetoro the marxist kenyan dictator is still on the primary ballot as qualified candidate.
> ...



you have ZERO proof that Obama is off the GA ballot as of this moment.

Either produce it, or shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > so far soetoro the marxist kenyan dictator is still on the primary ballot as qualified candidate.
> ...



probably georgia voters will still be able to vote for bachmann.

as have done 3959 floridians in the fl primary yesterday, as bachmann was on the ballot.

not that you will get what i am saying here, eggplant.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > so far soetoro the marxist kenyan dictator is still on the primary ballot as qualified candidate.
> ...



Dipshit..

Georgia Secretary of State | Elections Division

Call the number below...



> Elections Office Contact Information:
> 2 Martin Luther King Jr. Dr.
> Suite 802 Floyd West Tower
> Atlanta, Georgia 30334
> ...



Ask for Tom. I just spoke to him, and Barack Obama IS ON THE 2012 presidential ballot in Georgia as of this moment. The link LK provided is current.

GAME
SET
FUCKING MATCH, DIPSHIT


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



cabbage are they still in the race?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



i knew, you would not get it.

they were *on the ballot* in florida.

and depending on state law, candidates who were qualified and are on the ballot, need to become active to be removed from the ballot, if it is possible at all. there are timelines and stuff.

it is crystal clear that obama is on the primary ballot in georgia.

if he is removed, you will hear about it. i promise.

you really need to take a nap now.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



doesnt matter, asshat. Even if they ALL drop out, they are still on the ballot, once approve. The only way they'd not be on the ballot is if they are REMOVED by the Board of Elections.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



It bears repeating...


GAME
SET
FUCKING MATCH, DIPSHIT​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...





> they were *on the ballot* in florida.


You don't get it. There was no court case in Florida. So that is irrelevant to Georgia. And the part you also don't get the list of people on the ballot was produced made up created generated before the case was presented in Georgia.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



the list was created to list the qualified candidates, who are on the ballot.

the list is still up to date.

unless you can show me proof that someone was removed from the ballot.

you can start with obama.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



dropping out of the race does NOT remove you from the ballot, dipshit.

Besides, I already proved you a liar and fool.

Dipshit..

Georgia Secretary of State | Elections Division

Call the number below...

Quote:


> Elections Office Contact Information:
> 2 Martin Luther King Jr. Dr.
> Suite 802 Floyd West Tower
> Atlanta, Georgia 30334
> ...



Ask for Tom. I just spoke to him, and *Barack Obama IS ON THE 2012 presidential ballot in Georgia as of this moment.* The link LK provided is current.

GAME
SET
FUCKING MATCH, DIPSHIT​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


The list was created Before the court case in Georgia. Have you ever heard of editing? Right now until the Georgia Secretary of state makes a decision that list means nothing.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I already proved you a liar and fool.

Dipshit..

Georgia Secretary of State | Elections Division

Call the number below...

Quote:


> Elections Office Contact Information:
> 2 Martin Luther King Jr. Dr.
> Suite 802 Floyd West Tower
> Atlanta, Georgia 30334
> ...



Ask for Tom. I just spoke to him, and *Barack Obama IS ON THE 2012 presidential ballot in Georgia as of this moment.* The link LK provided is current.

GAME
SET
FUCKING MATCH, DIPSHIT​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Dumb ass I said the list was created before the court case until it is edited the names will remain on the list until the end of time. You seem to enjoy the thought of obama being on the ballot. I have yet to see where you said I hope he isn't.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



the dumb ass here is YOU. 

I called the freaking Georgia Secretary of States office, spoke to Tom in the Elections office... 

Obama IS ON THE FUCKING BALLOT, according to the SECRETARY OF STATES office.

YOU lied in your OP, you lied throughout this thread, and you are continuing to lie, because your narcissistic personality disorder prevents you from admitting you lied.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I talked too Shannon she said until the Secretary of State makes a decision it's on hold. You're acting like joyful obama drone.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you are a lying sack of puss.

I just called the elections office again, at the number above, and there IS NO SHANNON in that office.



> Elections Office Contact Information:
> 2 Martin Luther King Jr. Dr.
> Suite 802 Floyd West Tower
> Atlanta, Georgia 30334
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I talked to a woman by the name of Shannon, whether or not you believe it is irrelevant. So you called twice within minutes of each call? THAT'S UN-FUCKING BELIEVABLE   It's your claim that I lie all the time but why do you lie? Why is it that you are the only conservative that has a problem with me? Why haven't you ever said I hope obama will not be on the ballot? You are acting like a crazed liberal defending obama. I am through with you post what ever. We shall see what the Secretary of State


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not a matter of belief, dipshit. They said there is no one named Shannon at the Elections Office number I posted. There IS a Tom, whom I spoke with earlier. Feel free to call and ask for him.


It's not a claim, I have proved it repeatedly, that you lie all the time. Like when you claimed Shannon told you it was on hold. lie.


yeah, like very other time you claimed you'd never respond to my posts again. All lies.

Obama is on the GA ballot as of this moment, like it or not. So, as always... YOU LIE.

It's all you have.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


No I don't
you lie all the time


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/143219-a-historical-film-on-hitler-14.html#post3013416
> ...



There you go.  Hitler was not a socialist, he was a totalitarian who used socialists and communists and capitalists and workers to become the German equivalent of the all-powerful bigrebdictator.

Mises: not credible, period.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Anybody can call to find out that no Shannon works there.  bigreb lies again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Yes they can call that's the name I was given, but why is it important that conservative would call within minutes to the same place? Why is it that he has lied and you don't call him on it jake?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



NO your not credible. My source proves you wrong. I've proven you wrong, it's over. One more bullshit post and it's ignores ville for you.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



SEE? You just said, and I quote...


> I am through with you post what ever


...and yet you respond to my very next post. yet another in your long line of lies.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



yup. And anyone can call and ask for Tom, who was very helpful and understanding of the whole 'the birthers are fucking nuts' thing.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



dipshit... I called the Secretary of States office of Elections first. Have your lies gotten so convoluted you don't even realize that?

I then suggested repeatedly that YOU call. You 'claim' you did and that you spoke to Shannon. I then called Tom again and he said there IS NO SHANNON in the office.

Y-O-U L-I-E-D

not me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



you lie all the time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you lie all the time


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 1, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



you lie all the time. only an obama drone would have an avatar of obama. You say I lie so I just playing the game with you 
You lie.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



that was not a denial that YOU LIED about this.

I win.


Maybe you need another forced vacation from the board to clear your head.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 1, 2012)

even if there was a shannon and she really said it is "on hold", that would still mean that the status quo - obama on ballot - has not changed.

d'uh.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He's got an avatar of Obama as a borg!  That makes him an 'Obama drone'?


----------



## Conservative (Feb 1, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Big secretly wants to be *ass*imilated by Obama...


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 3, 2012)

Seems as good a place as any to share this:


Farrar-Welden-Swensson-Powell v Obama - Judge Malihi Final Decision - Georgia Ballot Challenge - 2/3/2012


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> Seems as good a place as any to share this:
> 
> 
> Farrar-Welden-Swensson-Powell v Obama - Judge Malihi Final Decision - Georgia Ballot Challenge - 2/3/2012



this must be a forgery,

the conclusion must be wrong.

soetoro can not be eligible, he is a kenyan.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 3, 2012)

sooo why doesn't obama simply produce his birth certificate ??? if doesn't he looses GEORGIA BY DEFAULT IN 2012 !!


----------



## Conservative (Feb 3, 2012)

BigFuckingRacist1775 can officially go fuck himself!​


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

yidnar said:


> sooo why doesn't obama simply produce his birth certificate ??? if doesn't he looses GEORGIA BY DEFAULT IN 2012 !!



who the fuck cares about georgia.

obama will win the other 56 states.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2012)

Obama is certainly not worried about what Yidnar thinks.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2012)

Gee.......A United States Court of Law has determined President Obama is eligible to be president without the president or his council present

I guess the birthers will give up now


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 3, 2012)

yidnar said:


> sooo why doesn't obama simply produce his birth certificate ??? if doesn't he looses GEORGIA BY DEFAULT IN 2012 !!



Roll me one out of your bag. That shit has to be good.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gee.......A United States Court of Law has determined President Obama is eligible to be president without the president or his council present
> 
> I guess the birthers will give up now




Not as long as Orly Taitz is around.
I actually feel sorry for the birthers. They are so stupid they pay this Taitz bleached blond twit $400 an hour-$3200 a day + expenses, to handle their "cases".
She raises about $35,000 a week from birther groups nationwide to fund her "cases".
And she has lost everyone of them. 
Taitz reminds me of Marjoe Gortner, the fraud evangelist that preached and made all that $$$ from dumb ass rah rah followers that are on the same wave length as the birthers.
The birthers are getting suckered by Taitz big time. At this hearing here Republican Governor Nathan Deal had his legal staff and some members from the Attorney Generals Office sitting in for the Secretary of State who is in charge of the ballot in elections here. They all stated how ignorant the legal team of Taitz, et al was and the saddest part was the birthers there did not have a clue as to how weak their case was and how Taitz was making them look foolish stealing all their $$$ from them. Her team ran through 30K in expenses here paid to her corporation just on this case.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gee.......A United States Court of Law has determined President Obama is eligible to be president without the president or his council present
> ...



The judge outright laughed at the so called expert witnesses


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




clearly an activist judge legislating from the bench.

he even wanted taitz to address the court instead of the tv cameras.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 3, 2012)

yidnar said:


> sooo why doesn't obama simply produce his birth certificate ??? if doesn't he looses GEORGIA BY DEFAULT IN 2012 !!



Has anyone told you lately how much of a dumbshit wingnut you are?

Because you are.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



The birther crowd wanted a strict timetable as to the witness testimony. They didn't want the Wednesday hearing to go past 6 pm. 
WWF was at Phillips Arena and the gates opened at 7.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 3, 2012)

yidnar said:


> sooo why doesn't obama simply produce his birth certificate ??? if doesn't he looses GEORGIA BY DEFAULT IN 2012 !!



Wow.  In light of the events of the day, you are obviously fucking clueless.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 3, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gee.......A United States Court of Law has determined President Obama is eligible to be president without the president or his council present
> ...



I don't feel sorry for them.  At this point, the only people left in the birther camp are blatant fucking racist fucks.  

All this hearing showed is that the birther cause is so pitiful that it will lose to an empty table.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Some cold water on overheated birther-mania | Jay Bookman
> ...



Judge Malihi Rules Against Plaintiffs: Says Obama Born In Hawaii Therefore Natural Born Citizen | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records

Boom, bitch.

The events of the day prove that every assertion you have made on this thread is wrong.  I won't go so far as to call you a liar, but you definitely had your head up your ass. 

So.............

Are you done with birtherfuckingdom, or are you going to remain stupid?

All this demonstrated is that the birthers are so fucking pathetic, they will lose to an empty table.  

So much for your "default ruling".   

I will await your response.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gee.......A United States Court of Law has determined President Obama is eligible to be president without the president or his council present
> 
> I guess the birthers will give up now



  Too funny!


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 3, 2012)

I am just curious if RebelBoi will have enough intellectual honesty to make a mea culpa on here.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 3, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> I am just curious if RebelBoi will have enough intellectual honesty to make a mea culpa on here.



he will ignore reality, and claim this proves his point somehow.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > sooo why doesn't obama simply produce his birth certificate ??? if doesn't he looses GEORGIA BY DEFAULT IN 2012 !!
> ...



To be fair, that was obvious well before the events of the day.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Birfers are Grade A turnips, freshly fallen from the wagon.
> ...



So, you gonna admit you lied here or not, you narcissistic little fuckwad?


----------



## Conservative (Feb 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



i knew the little fuckwad didn't have the balls to show his narcissistic face in these birther threads, now that he's been proven to be a lying little weasel.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 4, 2012)

HAHAHA!

Little pussy had to PM me to whine like a little bitch because he can't bring himself to post again in any of the GA Ballot threads!


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Well, fuckwad, you seem to be the liar.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



he will never set foot in this thread again. he's simply ignoring any thread he lied about this in, hoping it will go away.

with my sig, not likely


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2012)

I have invited him another thread to come talk about this.

He will ignore me.

Another fail for him.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 4, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have invited him another thread to come talk about this.
> 
> He will ignore me.
> 
> Another fail for him.



every post he makes is a FAIL, because he lies in all of them. He's busy right now pretending he never made the post in my sig.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 4, 2012)

I wonder if he will have the moxie to bring up the citizenship issue again.  If this thread serves to shut up stupid fucking birthers iike rebelboi and pole rider, then it's a fair trade IMO.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2012)

bigreb's supposed admission is posted in the 8.3 unemployment thread, which is not the appropriate thread, for starters.  Aslo the permalink has been deleted in the #638 position.  Methinks bigreb is fooling around.  I will point this out in the appropriate thread.

bigreb is not man enough to admit he is wrong in the right thread.  This goes on file.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 5, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb's supposed admission is posted in the 8.3 unemployment thread, which is not the appropriate thread, for starters.  Aslo the permalink has been deleted in the #638 position.  Methinks bigreb is fooling around.  I will point this out in the appropriate thread.
> 
> bigreb is not man enough to admit he is wrong in the right thread.  This goes on file.



here is the perma link...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/206442-unemployment-falls-to-8-3-a-43.html#post4766069

All he said was...


> Thanks Jake that's all I wanted, for someone other than a political official from hawaii to have a say in it. Now it's a dead issue.



that in no way, shape or form is him admitting he lied in the quote in my sig and the title of the thread he started. He's too much of a pussy to admit it, and will never show his face in these GA ballot threads again.

fucking pussy that he is.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 5, 2012)

Conservative said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigreb's supposed admission is posted in the 8.3 unemployment thread, which is not the appropriate thread, for starters.  Aslo the permalink has been deleted in the #638 position.  Methinks bigreb is fooling around.  I will point this out in the appropriate thread.
> ...



I wasn't aware that the Hawaii department of health was run by elected officials.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 6, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



just another of his lies.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 8, 2012)

The Ga SOS, Kemp, made the final decision to keep Obama on the ballot.  So that settles this.  Still no rebelboi?  Shocking.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 8, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> The Ga SOS, Kemp, made the final decision to keep Obama on the ballot.  So that settles this.  Still no rebelboi?  Shocking.



reb is avoiding these threads like the plague, because he knows he lied and is too fucking chicken and wussy to come in here and admit it. He's pretending they don't exist.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 8, 2012)

right now, the birfer is pontificating about self-awareness. hahahaha


----------



## Conservative (Feb 8, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> right now, the birfer is pontificating about self-awareness. hahahaha



to bad his self awareness doesn't include the awareness that he's a lying sack of whale. sperm. Not even man enough to admit it in the face of incontrovertible evidence that he lied.


----------

